# Blue Arc



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2005)

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Blue Arc von Spro zum Besten zu geben? 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so eine zum Bellyboaten zu kaufen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Joka (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi

Schau mal hier.....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52263

Die meinst du doch oder?
Denke Lionhead kann dir noch genauer was zur Rolle sagen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ MichaelB

Ich habe die Rolle - Blue Arc Tuff Body 9300 zum Zandern usw.
#6 Perfekt #6


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

@Koopp: ich meine die Rolle #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lachsy (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Micha wir haben die Blue Arc "tuff Body" heißt sie glaube ich hier, sie ist ein perfektes Röllchen. Sowas von einem Lauf einer Rolle habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn. Sie ist einfach perfekt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ Lachsy

Sag ich doch #6 #6 #6


----------



## BigEarn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich hab schon in einigen Threads was zu der Rolle geschrieben bzw. sie empfohlen.
Die Rolle ist spitze,Schnurverlegung top und die Bremse noch besser. 
Kurz zusammengefasst:

Seit ich die Rolle habe würde ich mir keine andere mehr kaufen, denn Vergleichbares gibt es nur für einiges mehr an Geld. #6


----------



## Hardi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi Mosher,

Habe seit September die Blue Arc 9400 zum Mefo Spinnen und letzte Woche auch zum Light Pilken in Gebrauch. Habe sie 1X getaucht und auseinander gebaut, neu gefett (mit Teflonfett .... ) und die Lager in Benzin entölt (und natürlich neu ge-ölt). Die 9000 Serie arbeitet mit einem Wormshaft-getriebe, sie spult "Zucker" auf. Die Rolle sieht gut aus (auch von innen). Für den Preis (inklusiv E-Spule) unschlagbar. 
Wie die 7000 Serie aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ich zieh' mir auf alle Faelle noch 'ne zwote 9400 er rein.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## uer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

#h 




> Seit ich die Rolle habe würde ich mir keine andere mehr kaufen, denn Vergleichbares gibt es nur für einiges mehr an Geld. #6


 

GENAU


----------



## Schweißsocke (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

SPRO ist ja nur eine Vertriebsfirma, gebaut wird die Rolle glaube ich von Ryobi in Japan (die Red Arc von Spro ist auf jeden Fall baugleich mit meiner Ryobi Zauber). Ryobi hat früher in der Rollenentwicklung eng mit Daiwa zusammengearbeitet, verfügt also über eine Menge Erfahrung. Meine Ryobi Zauber ist auf jeden Fall super gearbeitet, kein Spiel im Getriebe und in der Kurbel wie bei manchem Spielzeuggerät, das uns von "Markenherstellern" (ich sage nur Shimano Technium) vorgesetzt wird. Wichtig ist nur, dass man das Modell mit Wormshaft-Getriebe wählt. Absoluter Kauftipp!#6


----------



## fjordbutt (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

was mich mal interessieren würde, was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der blue arc, red arc und melissa?

besten dank#h


----------



## Schweißsocke (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> was mich mal interessieren würde, was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der blue arc, red arc und melissa?



#hDie Red Arc und die 9000er Blue Arc haben ein Wormshaft-Getriebe, die Rollen verlegen die Schnur sauberer als die 7000er Blue Arc und die Melissa. Die baugleiche Ryobi Zauber ist etwas teurer, dafür bekommt man 2 vollwertige Ersatzspulen mitgeliefert, bei Spro nur eine. Die Blue Arc 9000 und die Red Arc sind bis auf die Farbe identisch.:q


----------



## Lionhead (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Wichtig ist nur, dass man das Modell mit Wormshaft-Getriebe wählt. Absoluter Kauftipp!#6[/QUOTE]

Warum ist das wichtig, ich habe das Modell Blue Arc 80200 genommen (ohne Wormshaft) genommen und bin begeistert.
Die Red bzw. 9000 er Blue Arc spult vielleicht im Vergleich minimal besser die Schnur auf, aber wer einfach nur eine preiswerte Rolle sucht, greift zur Günstigeren. (ca. 60-80 €)
Ich war sprachlos über die Qualität der Rolle.Da wackelt nichts, die Detaillösungen (Schnurfangbügel, die Rolle läßt sich mit 2 Schrauben öffne und nicht mit 5)sind einfach gut. Meine Rolle hat die Kurbel der Red Arc, während die 9000 er eine andere hat.
Als Fazit bleibt: Alle Rollen der Serien Red und Blue Arc sind empfehlenswert, welche man nimmt ist Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Geldbeutels.
Schaut euch die Rollen im Laden an und ich bin mir sicher, daß ihr sie nur ungern wieder hergeben werdet..:q 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Schweißsocke (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war sprachlos über die Qualität der Rolle.Da wackelt nichts, die Detaillösungen (Schnurfangbügel, die Rolle läßt sich mit 2 Schrauben öffne und nicht mit 5)sind einfach gut.



An den Details merkt man tatsächlich, dass hier Angler bei der Konstruktion am Werk waren, ich hab auch noch 2:
1. Unter dem Schnurclip befindet sich noch ein kleines Kunststoffplättchen, das Beschädigungen der Schnur an den Kanten der Aluspule verhindert.
2. Wenn man den Rotor abschraubt, sieht man, dass das Metallgehäuse zusätzlich mit einer Gummidichtung abgedichtet ist, so dass von oben kein Wasser ins Getriebe laufen kann.


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

überzeugt  

Ich düse jetzt mal zum Höker und hoffe, daß er sie da hat :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich habe die Blue Arc 9000 und habe sie bei Moritz nach Verhandlungen für ca. 65,- Euro bekommen. Ich benutze die Rute zum Vertikalfischen mit 0,10 Fireline und 8 Pfund Power Pro und muß sagen die Rolle ist für diesen Preis ein Traum. Fische ansonsten die Twin Power F und die Tica Taurus.

Ich habe extra die 9000er Blue Arc genommen , da die Red Arc und die andere Blue Arc einen Metallknauf haben und da friere ich im Winter dran fest bzw. bekomme wehe Finger. Das ist dann nicht so prickelnd. Da ist mir Gummi oder Rosenholz symphatischer. Außerdem hat sie ein Wormshaft-Getriebe und das ist für geflochtene Schnüre besser.


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

in der Gummitanke hatten sie heute das Objekt meiner Begierde vorrätig #6 

Die Trockenübungen waren schlichtweg begeisternswert, in Kürze folgt die Premiere #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Logo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

sieht nett aus die Rolle. Hat mich sofort angesprochen, bin Besitzer der Technium und hab zur Zeit kein Geld um eine neue Rolle zu testen  
Wäre bestimmt ne gute Alternative 

gruss Logo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@MichaelB
Bis auf den Kurbelgriff sieht die ja super aus!  #6 
Da noch einen Rosenholzknauf dran  :l


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

der Griff sieht auf dem Bild ob der Perspektive schon seltsam aus... bin eben kein Fotograf  

Ich hatte heute eine 2500er Technium in der Hand und konnte keinen nenneswerten Unterschied feststellen - außer im Pr€is |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Sebastian Wagner schrieb:
			
		

> da die Red Arc und die andere Blue Arc einen Metallknauf haben und da friere ich im Winter dran fest bzw. bekomme wehe Finger. Das ist dann nicht so prickelnd. Da ist mir Gummi oder Rosenholz symphatischer.


Ich meinte diesen Metallgriff an sich - gehört einfach ein Rosenholzgriff hin   :l - Hallo liest da jemand von Spro mit?  |wavey: .

Wenn die Spro präzise im vollen Aluminiumgehäuse gebaut ist, kann sich Shimano aber warm anziehen mit ihren Kunststoffhybriden!  :g 
Gerade beim Wormshaft zählt jeder 1/100mm Verwindung wenn's hart auf hart kommt.

p.S.: ein Druckknopfspule FD samt Rosenholzgriff und dann sieht das wie Traumrolle aus, sagt auch meine Frau  #h und sie will natürlich auch haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Was mich noch sehr interessieren täte ist eine Innenansicht (Rotorflansch) oder Teileskizze der Spro Red/Blue Arc Rollen, denn noch ist offen wie stabil die Rücklaufsperre ist. 08/15 Nadellager oder was dickeres?



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> bin eben kein Fotograf



Und Vonwegen, Du hast da ein Superphoto hingelegt!  #6

p.s: sag doch mal genaues Modell ( 8200? ) und Preis und Gewicht. Die Red Arc bekommt man ja schon mal öfter zusehen, aber diese von deinem Bild da oben ist das silver Pendant dazu oder?


----------



## Schweißsocke (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hier ist eine Explorationszeichnung meiner Ryobi Zauber (technisch identisch mit SPRO Red Arc/Blue Arc 9000):


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Also wenn mich meine Augen nicht (wegen einer Wunschfatamorgana  :g ) täuschen, dann ist das Teil 39+8mal 40 ein Rücklaufsperrenlager der speziellen fetteren Klasse und nicht das 08/15 Mininadellager der Billigrollen. Thanx @Schweißsocke!  #6 

Denn mal sehen wo ich so eine schnellstens in die Finger bekommen kann.  :q


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

HI,

Sauber, BMichel!
Du wirst mit Sicherheit viel Spaß mit der Rolle haben!
Ich fische mit der REDARC die "große Schwester" und bin hemmungslos happy mit der Rolle  #6 #6 

Schad, dass ich bei der "Premiere" nicht dabei sein kann...

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,





			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> p.s: sag doch mal genaues Modell ( 8200? ) und Preis und Gewicht.


 8200 ist korrekt, mit einer 200m Füllung 12er Fireline 280g, (ohne Schnur  ) 66€ in der Gummitanke #h 

Ich finde sie irgendwie... na sagen wir mal schöner anzusehen als die RedArc :g reicht ja wenn meine Gitarre Ferrari-Rot ist |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Mal so zur Übersicht


----------



## Pickerfan (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin Leute
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab ist diese Rolle(9400) auch Salzwasser tauglich. Nun meine Frage. Hardi hatte geschrieben zum light pilken. Was für Gewichte verträgt diese Rolle denn wohl?
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Kann man die Rolle auch günstig ONLINE ergattern? Bei der Gummitanke im Shop war nix von Spro zu sehen. Wenn dann möchte ich mir das 9000er modell holen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es das bessere modell).

Gemeint war die Spro BlueArc


----------



## Pickerfan (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Karl
Ich hab zwar kein plan ob das wirklich günstig ist aber ich denke der Preis ist OK
http://www.catch-company.de/
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Lionhead (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Rolle auch günstig ONLINE ergattern? Bei der Gummitanke im Shop war nix von Spro zu sehen. Wenn dann möchte ich mir das 9000er modell holen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es das bessere modell).
> 
> Gemeint war die Spro BlueArc


Hi Karl Kani,
versuche es mal bei 3,2,1 ... deins oder beim Angelboardpartner Angelcenter Lurup (Steffen), der ist aber nur telefonisch zu erreichen und hat momentan nur noch eine 10200 (Red Arc) vorrätig. Laut seiner Aussage kommt Spro nicht mit den Lieferungen nach.
Einige Online-Händler haben aber noch Rollen auf Lager.
Fakt ist, daß momentan die Nachfrage extrem ansteigt.Qualität spricht sich rum.
Alternative is twirklich die Ryobi zauber, habe ich letzens mit 3 Spule für 89 € gesehen.Entspricht technisch der 9000 er.
Einfach mal suchen, kaufen und glücklich werden.
Meine Blue Arc 8200 hat Ihren Ostsee-Test hervorragend bestanden. Goile Rolle.
Gruß 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Habe jetzt noch eine Frage #h 

Welche Größe könnt ihr empfehlen zum Spinnfischen auf Zander, Barsch evtl. Hecht. Stehe mehr auf kleine bis mittlere Rollen. Zum vergleich mal ein Beispiel:

Shimano TwinPower 2500FA zu klein

Shimano TwinPower 4000FA etwas zu groß

Ein mittel-ding aus beiden wäre gut. Ich weiß halt nicht inwiefern die größen gleich sind Shimano vs. Spro


P.S. Gibt es die TwinPower 3000F noch irgendwo zu haben ;+


----------



## Lionhead (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt noch eine Frage #h
> 
> Welche Größe könnt ihr empfehlen zum Spinnfischen auf Zander, Barsch evtl. Hecht. Stehe mehr auf kleine bis mittlere Rollen. Zum vergleich mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


 
Woran orientiert sich dein Vergleich?
Am Gewicht, am Volumen oder an der Schnurfassung der Rolle.Also die 8200 von Spro wiegt 275 g und faßt 100 m 0,28 mm (lso genug Paltz für Geflochtene) und die 8300 wiegt ca. 300 g und faßt 100 m 0,35. 
Die Größe sollte man von der Rute abhängig machen. 

Schöne Grüße aus Pinneberg

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Dann läge die Spro 8300 doch genau dazwischen (den 2500/4000er Shimano) und genau die will ich auch haben!  #h


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Kann mir jemand auskunft geben ob die 9300 und die 9400 baugleich sind.
Man sagte mir das die beiden sich nur von der Spule her unterscheiden (Fassungsvermögen) stimmt das?

Ach und noch was, habe mir gestern beim Höcker mal die 9300 angesehen. Die hatte nen T-Kurbelknauf die anderen haben aber den hier.



Die 9300 sollte doch reichen zum Zander Barsch evtl. Hecht ärgern oder?


----------



## Lionhead (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand auskunft geben ob die 9300 und die 9400 baugleich sind.
> Man sagte mir das die beiden sich nur von der Spule her unterscheiden (Fassungsvermögen) stimmt das?
> 
> Ach und noch was, habe mir gestern beim Höcker mal die 9300 angesehen. Die hatte nen T-Kurbelknauf die anderen haben aber den hier.
> ...


 
Moin moin Kalle,
Da die angegebenen Gewichte der 100 und 200 er Rollen, sowie 300  und 400 er immer gleich sind, liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß nur die Spulen differieren.

Schaue dir mal genau die Website von Spro an.
Die gezeigte Rolle ist eine 7000er, die 10000 er (redArc)  und 8000 (Blue Arc) haben den gleichen Metallknubbel,die 9000 er (baugleich mit Red Arc) hat den T-Griff.
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?

Welcher Höker hat denn die 9300 er noch?
Zufälligerweise die Gummitanke?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Nein hier in Lübeck Angelzentrum-Trave die haben momentan auch 20% Rabatt auf ALLES!!!


Bei SPRO auf der Seite hat die 9000er den gleichen Knauf wie die 7000er



























8+1 Kugellager
Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
Tuff-Body Aluminium Gehäuse
Schneckenrad Getriebe
Extra leichte, starke Bügel
Super stabile Schnurführungssystem mit anti-Drallsystem
2 Aluminium Weitwurfspulen mit Schnurclip
Ausbalancierter Flansch und Kurbel
Extrem fein justierbare Kopfbremse
Schmutzsicherer Bremsknopf
Moderne CNC-Aluminium Kurbel


----------



## Lionhead (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Nein hier in Lübeck Angelzentrum-Trave die haben momentan auch 20% Rabatt auf ALLES!!!
> 
> 
> Bei SPRO auf der Seite hat die 9000er den gleichen Knauf wie die 7000er
> ...


 
Sorry stimmt, muß mit der Modellpflege 2005 zusammenhängen. (die 8000 er Serie ist z.B. neu)
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

der erste Einsatz der Rolle gestern vom Belly aus lief zu meiner 100%igen Zufriedenheit, und ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken, mir zum reinen UL-Angeln eine 7100/8100er zuzulegen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lionhead (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> der erste Einsatz der Rolle gestern vom Belly aus lief zu meiner 100%igen Zufriedenheit, und ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken, mir zum reinen UL-Angeln eine 7100/8100er zuzulegen #6
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir dasselbe, meine 8200 er hat beim Schlauchbootangeln vor Weissenhaus perfekt funktioniert.
Das ist schon goil mit Ul-Ausstattung auf Dorsche loszugehen...:m 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

ich habe grad nochmal auf der Spro-Seite geschaut und stellte fest, daß 10er genau so viel wiegen wie 20er... sollten die sich nur durch die Spulengröße unterscheiden? Dann würde ich nämlich lieber erstmal bei meiner Mitchel 308 bleiben, die wiegt mit 0.06er Powerline bespult nur 205g und passt vom Handling einfach perfekt zu meiner Daiwa Vulcan Z in 2.1m mit 3-15g Wg.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

erster Kritikpunkt an der Rolle: die umlaufenden Nuten am Griff sind nur mäßig entgratet |uhoh:  keine wirkliche Katastrophe, aber würde ich sowas abliefern, bekäme ich das unentgratet in den A**** gesteckt |rolleyes 

Weiß eigentlich wirklich niemand, wie jetzt die genauen Unterschiede zwischen 20er und 10er Rollen sind?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Mal eine Hilfsrechnung zu den Rollen:

1047 810   BlueArc 8100 S/G   275gr   5,2:1   7+1   100/0,24  04522 
1047 820   BlueArc 8200 S/G   275gr   5,2:1   7+1   100/0,28  06154 
1047 830   BlueArc 8300 S/G   305gr   5,2:1   7+1   150/0,28  09232 
1047 840   BlueArc 8400 S/G   315gr   5,2:1   7+1   150/0,33  12823 
Shimano_   TP2500FA______   265gr   5,0:1   7+1   110/0,30  07633 
Shimano_   TP4000FA______   395gr   5,7:1   8+1   100/0,40  12634 

Der letzte Wert des Schnurvolumens (SV in Kubikmillimeter = mm^3) ergibt sich näherungsweise aus:
SV = (d/2)^2*Pi*L*1000  { d=Schnurdruchmesser,L=Schnurlänge }
damit kann man auch Schnurkapazitäten umrechnen, wenn man die reale Dicke (Durchmesser) kennt.
L = SV/((d/2)^2*Pi*1000)      

Beim Proberechnen vom 100m 0,40 auf 178m 0,30 muß ich sagen: das stimmt. Shimano sagt dabei 180m.  :g 
Auch ist auffällig, das Rollengröße-Nr und Schnurvolumen/3 übereinstimmen, auch bei Shimano.  #h 
4000er -> 12000
3000er -> 09000
2500er -> 07500
2000er -> 06000
nur die Spro 1000er ist eigentlich eine 1500er -> 04500  :q

Ich möchte mal sagen, bei der 8200 und der 8150 (ex.8100 :g ) unterscheidet sich nur etwas der Spulenkern. Wer beide mal in der Hand hat(te) ist natürlich schlauer!  :q 
Beide mit 275g Eigengewicht heißt, die 8100/8150 ist eigentlich überflüssig.

Achso: wenn man in der Formel für SV= das *Pi wegläßt scheint das ja die (geheime? :g ) Formel für die japanische Berechnung der Modellnummern zu sein, oder?  :m


----------



## Lionhead (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ne is klar, 
ich messeeeeeee.........:q 
kann man damit errechnen, mit viel 0,25 er ich meine 10400 oder 8200 füllen muß, um dann noch 150m 0,12 er Fireline zu füllen?
Was ist die reale Dicke der Schnur? die Angabe auf der Spule, oder der gemessene reale Durchmesser? Bei geflochtenen Schnüren kann es da ja schon erhebliche Abweichungen geben.
Danke im Voraus und #r  für deine Rechenkünste

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Auch für Teilfüllungen müßte sich das rechnen lassen, vorausgesetzt du kennst den realen Verlegedurchmesser der Schnur. 

Monofil ist sehr rund und ich habe die mit einer Micrometerschraube sehr genau nachmessen können. (0,30 -> real 0,325 oder so) Bei Geflochtener muß man genauso nachmessen, daß ist einmal schwieriger weil man den Zug dabei etwa wie beim Aufspulen draufbringen muß (wird ja enger/dünner beim Ziehen) und dann hat man noch das Problem mit der Unrundheit, wenn man "Platte" Schnüre hat. Dabei hilft dann in etwa eine min-max-Messung und ein mittlerer Dickenwert der Schnur. Wer damit mal eine bekannte Spulengröße vollgespult hat und Messung der Schnurlänge, kann auch den realen Verlegedurchmesser bestimmen, mit der Formel wie oben nach d aufgelöst. Vielleicht ist das sogar die praktikabelste Methode, mal mit der Schnur eine Spule bon z.B: 100m 0,30er Kapazität vollzuspulen, Länge genau zu messen und dann den realen Durchmesser zur erhalten. Klingt so ein bischen nach einer Sinnvollen Anwendung für eine User-Schnurmaße-Datenbank/liste  #h 

Da alle Rollenspulen kreisförimg bzw. Zylinder wickeln und die Vorderkante heute meistens immer sehr gerade ist, hat man einen Wickelkörper, von dem man einen idealisierten Zylinderkörper und eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Schnur annehmen kann. Wie die Schnur wirklich liegt ist egal, wenn sie gleichmäßig verlegt wird weil ich über den gesamten Körper linear rechnen kann.  :g 
Das Maß für den Querschnitt-Kreisring des Zylinders läßt sich auch leicht bestimmen (mit der Schieblehre), max. Wickeldurchmesser knapp unter dem Spulenrand (r2), also ca. Spulenkantendurchmesser -2mm, und der innere Spulenkerndurchmesser (r1), der sich auch leicht messen läßt. 
Das Verhältnis von Unterwickel zu Hauptschnur, also ihr jeweiliger Anteil am Füllquerschnitt, läßt sich dann über das obige Schnurvolumen als Teilvolumen bestimmen, wobei aus dem Teilvolumen sich dann bei bekannter Schnurdicke die Länge berechnen läßt. Alles klar?  #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

nach so viel Theorie eigentlich so weit/so klar |rolleyes  und wie es sich gestaltet, ist die 7100/8100 für meinen Begriff von UL-Angeln doch nicht das Optimum weil etwas zu schwer #c  dann bleib ich doch lieber erstmal bei meiner Mitchell 310, die wiegt mit Schnur nur eben über 200g #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich fische jetzt die Blue Arc 9300 und bin begeistert von der Rolle#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Habe mir gestern auch die BlueArc 9300 gekauft und gleich mit geflochtener 13er Power Pro bespulen lassen, heute kommt der erste Test.


----------



## Pickerfan (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin zusammen
Ich hab zwar schon mal angefragt aber keine rechte Antwort bekommen. Welche grösse eignet sich denn zum Light Pilken??
Daaanke
Carsten


----------



## Lionhead (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen
> Ich hab zwar schon mal angefragt aber keine rechte Antwort bekommen. Welche grösse eignet sich denn zum Light Pilken??
> Daaanke
> Carsten


Was heißt Light Pilken?
Welche Rute?, welche Köder?

Mit der 400 er Größe kannst du eigentlich nix verkehrt machen, wenn du Geflochtene benutzt (0,12-0,17 er).
Angeldet führte schon auf, das die unterschiedlichen Konzepte (9 er Blue Arc und 10 er Red Arc mit Wormshaft und 7 sowie 8 er Blue Arc mit Tellerradgetriebe) theoretisch auf eine erhöhte Robustheit der 7 und 8 er Rollen schließen kann. Dies gilt aber nur, wenn die Praxis zeigt, daß die gemachten Erfahrungen mit Shimano-Rollen 1:1 auf Spro umzusetzen ist.
Im Zweifel kann ich dir die 8400 er empfehlen, ich habe Red und Blue Arc und die "kleine" Blue Arc spult die Schnur nicht viel schlechter auf, als die "große" Red Arc. (Hauptargument für Wormshaft ist das bessere Aufspulverhalten)
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, daß wir hier über Rollen reden, die im Laden 60- 90 € kosten, daß ist im Vergleich zu anderen Mitbewerbern ein Lacher.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich würd Pickerfan auch (prinzipiell) zu einer 7400 oder 8400 raten, die sehen ja beide ein klein wenig anders aus (Geschmacksfrage).

Den Wormshaft der 9/10er Modelle kann man prinzipiell bestimmt - gerade wenn man hektisch oder ärgerlich gegen den Widerstand ankurbelt - sofort!!! schroten. So stabil wie bei einer VanStaal 
(beeindruckendes Teil mit beeindruckenden Seitenkanal für Zusatzgetriebe, von Geraetefetischist als Ultra Rolle genannt/gelinkt) 
wird der nämlich nicht sein. Ich und andere Angler meiner Famile haben mal eine ganze Reihe von 3 Cormoran ReelnNo1 mit Wormschaft so geschrotet, bevor ich dahinter kam, daß ein einziger Hänger reicht und der Wormschaft durch seine Doppelschnecke immer eine solche (Kreuzungs)Stelle hat wo sich der Mitnehmerstift verfahren (unter Crash) kann. 

Meine 8300 (ohne W/S) ist unterwegs  #h da wird man bald mehr sehen  :l


----------



## Lionhead (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd Pickerfan auch (prinzipiell) zu einer 7400 oder 8400 raten, die sehen ja beide ein klein wenig anders aus (Geschmacksfrage).
> 
> Meine 8300 ist unterwegs #h da wird man bald mehr sehen :l


 
Wo hast Du die denn bestellt?
Auf dem Mond?
Inne Tanke (www.gummitanke.de) mittenmang stapeln sich die Dinger, weil Thomas selbst ein Fan von den tuffigen Dingern ist.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du die denn bestellt?
> Auf dem Mond?
> Inne Tanke (www.gummitanke.de) mittenmang stapeln sich die Dinger, weil Thomas selbst ein Fan von den tuffigen Dingern ist.
> Jan "Lionhead"



daselbst in der Gummitanke #6 . Stapeln sich die da seit gestern? Meine 8300 soll gestern erst in der gummitanke angekommen sein und ist gleich raus. Ist wahrscheinlich aber so mit das beliebteste Modell  :l 
Bei den 7000er und 10000er Red kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß die Nachfrage nicht ganz so groß ist.


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Den Wormshaft der 9/10er Modelle kann man prinzipiell bestimmt - gerade wenn man hektisch oder ärgerlich gegen den Widerstand ankurbelt - sofort!!! schroten. So stabil wie bei einer VanStaal
> (beeindruckendes Teil mit beeindruckenden Seitenkanal für Zusatzgetriebe, von Geraetefetischist als Ultra Rolle genannt/gelinkt)
> wird der nämlich nicht sein. Ich und andere Angler meiner Famile haben mal eine ganze Reihe von 3 Cormoran ReelnNo1 mit Wormschaft so geschrotet, bevor ich dahinter kam, daß ein einziger Hänger reicht und der Wormschaft durch seine Doppelschnecke immer eine solche (Kreuzungs)Stelle hat wo sich der Mitnehmerstift verfahren (unter Crash) kann.


 

Die gehen schneller kaputt als die 7000er und 8000er ?  sofort schrotten? Mach mir doch nicht so eine Angst |uhoh: 

Soll das heißen ich muss damit vorsichtig fischen und besonders sanft bei hängern sein ;+  sind die mit Wormschaft-getriebe so empfindlich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Die gehen schneller kaputt als die 7000er und 8000er ?  sofort schrotten? Mach mir doch nicht so eine Angst |uhoh:
> 
> Soll das heißen ich muss damit vorsichtig fischen und besonders sanft bei hängern sein ;+  sind die mit Wormschaft-getriebe so empfindlich?




Buuuuuhhhhh   !   :e  :e



Ne im ernst  :q  du hast Dir ja selber schon die richtigen Antworten gegeben. Wie empfindlich GENAU der Wormshaft der 9000er ist kann ich Dir (noch) nicht sagen. Daß die Tellerradverlegung der 7000/8000 im Zweifelsfall robuster ist kann man als sicher annehmen. Für heftiges Reissen gibt es da einen Unterschied. Man kann die W/S Rolle kaputtmachen, muß man aber nicht.

Du hast es aber selbst in der Hand. Wenn die Rolle gegen schweren Widerstand (Hänger) plötzlich schwer geht - nicht weiterdrehen, sondern Pumpen (mit der Rute) und dann aufrollen.  :g 
Die Pauschalregel ist einfach: durch einen Wormshaft nicht mit Gewalt einholen.   thats it.


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



> Die Pauschalregel ist einfach: durch einen Wormshaft nicht mit Gewalt einholen.  thats it.


 
OK das ist schon mal gut zu wissen.

Ich habe da noch ne frage, hab da noch andere schöne Rollen weiß aber nicht was für ein Getriebe.

Shimano Technium 4000 FA
Shimano Stradic 2500 FA
Quantum PTI 20

die anderen sind nicht so wichtig und von guter Qualität.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein Getriebe
> Shimano Technium 4000 FA
> Shimano Stradic 2500 FA
> Quantum PTI 20


Shimano Technium 4000 FA => Wormshaft Kreuzverlegung
Shimano Stradic 2500 FA => Wormshaft Kreuzverlegung
Quantum PTI 20 kenn ich nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

So, meine 8300er ist da!  :k 
Erstmal einen herzlichen Dank an die super unbürokratische Betreuung der Gummitanke, dafür ein 1aaa !  #6 

Rolle ausgepackt - angeguckt - gerollt - gefaßt - geruckelt und verdreht und dann ein hyperstellares Grinsen aufgesetzt!   |jump: 

Also erstmal schaut geil aus und dann ist das superstabil!  #6 

Nach dem Funktionstest packte mich die Neugier und das Dinges muß auf, zumal der Lauf nicht ganz astrein war, was man ja von vielen Rollen schon kennt und die Schmierung mußte analysiert werden.  :g 

Als Kurbel ab, Spule ab, Heckverkleidung ab, ganz easy. Darunter taucht eine 2 Gehäuseschraube auf und oben ist auch eine sichtbar. Prüfender Blick auf die (kleine) Teilezeichnung auf dem Karton: da ist noch eine 3. Schraube. Ach du Schreck, unter dem Rotor versteckt!? Also auch die Hauptachsen-Ritzelmutter vorsichtig aufdrehen nach entfernen der kleinen Sperrschraube was ich eigentlich noch gar nicht tun wollte. Rotor abgezogen, eine obeliegende dicke schwarze Dichtung gilt vorsichtig auszuhaken und voila, die 3. Gehäuseschraube taucht unten auf. Dafür gibt aber nur die Servicenote-4, liebe Leute von Spro und vor allem Ryobi, dat is nicht Userfriendly!  :g 

Nun denn, deckel ab, reinschau und freu.  :k viel Metall und keine Plastik weit und breit! Da Großrad geht aber nicht so einfach ab, die Achse muß erst ganz nach hinten um die Verbindungsschraube zum Schnurverleger zu lösen, zum Abziehen muß sie aber ganz nach vorne gedreht sein. Die Schraube läßt sich noch ganz gut lösen, allerdings ist diese und die 2 außenliegenden Gehäuseschrauben mit etwas blauen Gewindesicherungslack gesperrt, das ist super. Also Achse und Rotor ab. 

Das Großrad geht immer noch nicht raus, der Rücklaufsperrenhebel ist irgendwie doll im weg. Den kann man vorne am Rotorflansch mit einer kleinen Schraube losschrauben und dann herausziehen. Bei Abziehen des Großrades passierts, eine Feder kommt geflogen. Nach entfernen des SChnurführers und Verlegerad erstmal geschaut, wie das genau aufgebaut ist. Diese große U-förmige Feder mit einer kleinen Umbiegung auf eine Seite stellt die Spannung für die Rücklaufsperrenbedienung hinten an der Rolle her und sitzt an der abgekannten Stelle und hat oben am Gehäuse einen Führungsschlitz. Besser ist aber, man muß nicht suchen und entfernt die Feder verlustsicher und weiß später wieder wo sie hin gehört. Sehr robust gebaut ist da mit dieser dicken Feder auf jeden Fall. 

So, Großrad geht endlich raus und jetzt das große Aha, das Messing-Ritzel hat hinten zur Rollenmitte hinein einen Zapfen, der in einem Gleitlagerstück von der Gehäuserückseite her gehalten wird und damit doppelt und an allen Enden gelagert ist. Diese Getriebebautugend ist ja bei vielen Rollen inzwischen irgendwie vergessen worden.  |gr: 
Die ganze Einheit von Flansch, Ritzel, Sperrlager und Getreibegehäuse macht einen richtig guten und stabilen Eindruck und die Ritzellagerung ist selbst im offenen Zustand so richtig spielfrei.

Das Großrad ist voll aus Alu und hat eine 6-Kant Stecköffnung in der Achse wie bei den meisten Herstellern - ausgenommen Shimano mit dem 4-Kant. 
Der Querschnitt der Achse mit dem 6-Kant-Loch sieht deutlich besser und stabiler aus als bei einer gleichgroßen Shimano. Ein Test mit einer Cormorankurbel mit Holzgriff  :l zeigte das es paßt (bis auf die Achsenlänge) und eine deutliche weitere Aufwertung zur Traumrolle  :l  

Die Schnurverlegung: hier ist der qualitativ schwächste aber funktional noch in Ordnung gehende Teil der Rolle. Das Tellerrad und der auf der Excenternocke laufende Achsenführer sind nicht poliert, finiert oder so und erzeugen ein leicht schabendes Laufgeräusch. verstärkt wird dies noch, weil der Achsenführer auf einer gesteckten und leicht entfernbaren Stahlachse längs im Gehäuse geführt wird, wobei er aber leicht drauf verkanntet und im Deckel eine weitere Hohlschiene ihn aufrecht halten soll. Eine 2. Bohrung im Achsenführer für eine 2. Stahlachse ist leider nicht bestückt und im Gehäuse vorgesehen. Die Oberfläche ist bei den beiden Alulaufteilen sehr rau und muß sich erst einlaufen. Hier hat der Hersteller gespart und diesen Schleifschritt auf die Benutzung verschoben, was erfahrungsgemäß nach einigen Laufstunden auch verbessert wird. 

Der Achsenführer läuft auf der Excenternocke des Tellerrades in einer Zickzackkurve und gleicht damit die Sinusfehler des Tellerrads aus, eine schöne einfache Lösung  #6 für eine gerade Schnurverlegung. Nur etwas mehr Fleisch hätte der Hersteller der Rille spendieren können, auf einer Seite ist das nicht sehr viel.
Also technische Voraussetzung für gute Schnurverlegung ist gegeben, das sieht man sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Achsenführern wie z.B. bei einer Sedona FB. Die BlueArc bietet hier (Schnurverleger) deutlich bessere Technik zum selben Preis, von den anderen Unterschieden gar nicht zu reden.

Die Kugellager am Großrad sind beide mit einem Blechring versiegelt, sie sind unterschiedlich groß wobei ich immer lieber 2 gleiche dort hätte. Das geschlossene Kugellager hat Vor- und Nachteile: sicherlich kommt erstmal weniger Schmutz und Salz hinein. Also Vorteil für den, der nicht gleich gründlich reinigt. Im Gegenzug kann man diese Lager aber nicht mehr säubern und auswaschen. 

nach abwischen der Zahnräder und Putzen der lagerstellen habe ich die Rolle dann mit neuem Schmiergemsich befüllt und wieder zusammengebaut. Der Achsenführer läuft ohne Deckel sehr hakelig nur in eine Richtung und schiebt seine Stahlachse gerne hinten wieder raus. Die U-Feder für die Rücklaufsperrenbedienachse ist eine permanente Sprunggefahr. Man bekommt nach einigen versuchen mit der Getriebestellung das Großrad bzw. sein hinteres Stirnrad aber sogar manchmal ohne Entfernung der Rücklaufsperrenbedienachse raus und rein, hier macht gute Schmierung soch eine Menge aus und der Auslieferungszustand ist sehr dürftig.

Das Zusammenbauen geht aber - sofern man kein Teil verliert und suchen muß  :q  - sehr zügig von statten und due Rolle schnurrt etwas schmatziger und anders ihr neues Lied, der Kauf wird mit der Benutzung schnell spürbar sanfter.

Die Rolle besteht aus sehr viel Aluminium, Gehäusebody, Deckel und auch der Rotor bestehen aus präzise gefertigten Alu und nicht Kunststoff. Der Plastik-glanz-Glitter hält sich mit ein wenig ge-gunsmokten Glanzblenden am Heck und den Rotorseiten in Grenzen. Die Goldoptik aus dem Spuleninneren, der Spulenkante, dem Schnurfangbügel und ein wenig verspielt aus den Bohrlöchern der Spulenseite ist noch stimmig und nicht überkandidelt.

So als Fazit: für ein im Vergleich zu High-End-Rollen kleines Geld erhält man eine Rolle, die sich von ihrer Stabilität, dem Aufbau und der Präzision vor niemandem verstecken muß, sondern allererste Wahl ist. Die Lagerung in einem derart stabilen Gehäuse, das zusätzlich überbrückte Schnurlaufröllchen und eine starke Bremse die sich auf hohe Bremskraft stellen lassen sind echte Superpluspunkte für den Angler mit kräftigen Ambitionen bzw. jemanden der sein Gerät lange unter schweren Bedingungen nutzen will. Als Manko für dieses Modell bleibt eigentlich nur die (übliche) schlecht Schmierung ab Werk und der leicht rauhe Schabefaktor der Achsenkreuzverlegung im Neuzustand. Ansonsten erhält man eine Rolle, die man z.B. Shimanoseitig mit TwinPower (gerade der "alten" Alu-TwinPowerF) und Stella vergleichen müßte, ohne aber in solcge Preisregionen zu kommen. Also Fazit: Superrolle!  #6


----------



## Pickerfan (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin
das freut mich. Ich hab gestern noch ein wenig meditiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen da kannste nichts falsch machen. Also zum Händler und bestellt. Es wird die 8400. Jetzt kann ichs kaum noch erwarten.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## BigEarn (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ AngelDet

Jetzt ist mir schwindelig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@BigEarn
Warte nur, irgendwann mußt Du an Deine auch ran!  :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

So, hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von meinem Blue-Arc-Test-Mod mit Alu-Kurbel und Holzknauf  :l 
So muß eine Rolle aussehen, liebe Spro Leute  #h 
Damit kann sie auch richtig als Ersatz für die TwinPower-F dienen!  :m 

Und noch ein Scan vom beiliegenden "Überzieher" zum Kurbelknaufproblem. Das Metall und die Form ist erstaunlich gut und nicht besonders wärme/kälteleitend und hat sogar vor der gestrengen Prüfung meiner besseren Hälfte zwecks Nutzung einer RedArc bestanden  #6  Der Überzug für den Winter ist aus Gummi wie ein Fahrradschlauch und ist kein ("igitt") Weichmacherplastik.


----------



## MichaelB (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

der Überzieher sieht gut aus #6  ich hatte schon an O-Ringe gedacht, aber die Komplettlösung macht echt den besseren Eindruck.

Bist Du Dir sicher, daß ein so zierliches Röllchen dringend solch einen Holz-Prügel braucht? #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

^ war der Überzieher bei Deiner 8200 nicht dabei? |kopfkrat nochmal im Karton gucken ... ganz unten  #h 

Also die Kurbel ist von einer SinusBR7 der Größe 30 testweise ausgeliehen und paßt nahezu perfekt (bis auf die Achsenlänge) - die Steckachse als 6-Kant ist genau das was die meisten Rollenhersteller auch alle haben.
Nicht zu groß sondern gerade griffig. Schau mal von der Schätzung eher auf das 2.Bild. Der Holzgriff+CNC-Kurbel macht(e) einen großen Teiles des Reizes einer TwinPower-F und -XT aus.
Der orginale Metallgriff der xArc ist aber wirklich erstaunlich gut, wirklich scharfkantig sind die Rillen in der Mitte bei mir zumindest nicht und das Metall muß wirklich so etwas wie von mir schon vorher vermutet - ein Wärmeleitreduziertes Zeug (COMFI) wie aus der "Kochtopftechnik" sein.

Der präzise Lauf der Rolle ist immer wieder aufs neue wunderbar!  #6

Ich muß nochmal an stylisch besseren "Holzdeckel-Bildern" arbeiten wenn das Licht gut ist, eine Birkenplatte hab ich schon


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

"Pimp my reel"  #6 

Würde auch gerne so einen edelen Holzknauf haben haben wollen. Was würde das pimpen kosten? "AngelDet Costums"


----------



## Pickerfan (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Leutz
Ist es jetzt gut oder schlecht? Heut sagt mir mein Händler die 8400 wär grad nicht lieferbar. Nun gut jetzt isses eine Ryobi Applause 4000 mit 17er Fireline drauf geworden.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

ich habe den Karton vorhin nochmal kopfüber ausgeschüttelt... no Präser at all #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@MichaelB
Dat is ja ein Ding. Anderweitige Interessenten gibts dafür wohl eher nicht |supergri 
War in einer Tüte mit dem oben eingescannten Bildchen verpackt. Da die Rollen wohl aus der gleichen Quelle/Tanke stammen aber verschiedenen Lieferungen (ich mußte ein paar Tage warten) angehören kann ich mir sogar zusammenreimen, daß Spro da nachgebessert hat.
Da bestehen ja auch noch Hoffnungen für die Holzkurbel ab Werk ...  #h 

@Pickerfan
Dann hast Du halt das etwas andere/ältere Design bekommen - Änderungen im Vergleich zur Spro 7400. Ryobi Applaus 4000 -> Spro 7400 -> Spro 8400, immer etwas geändert im Äußeren. Wenn Du die mal aufmachst sag mal ob der Achsenmitführer auf 1 oder 2 Steckstahlachsen läuft. :g
Immerhin hat das den Vorteil daß Du für more-heavy-duty die Applaus 6000 oder 8000 im gleichen Design dazukaufen kannst, die Größen gibts bei Spro (noch?) nicht.

@Karl Kani
Ich such nach Material/Quellen zum pimpen ..  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @MichaelB
> Dat is ja ein Ding. Anderweitige Interessenten gibts dafür wohl eher nicht |supergri
> War in einer Tüte mit dem oben eingescannten Bildchen verpackt. Da die Rollen wohl aus der gleichen Quelle/Tanke stammen aber verschiedenen Lieferungen (ich mußte ein paar Tage warten) angehören kann ich mir sogar zusammenreimen, daß Spro da nachgebessert hat.
> Da bestehen ja auch noch Hoffnungen für die Holzkurbel ab Werk ... #h
> ...


 
Moin Angeldet,
laut Thomas von der Tank ,wurde ab ca. April die Blue Arc und red Arc mit Überzieher ausgeliefert.
Meine 8200 ist auch nackt, die 10400 hat den Überzieher schon.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

ich finde das nicht so wild von wegen kein Überzieherlie - habe das Teil zwar noch nicht mit dem Gummieumel in der Hand gehabt, sieht aber nach Mossgummi aus... wie ist der direkte Kontakt zur Kurbel, also ich meine das direkte "Fingergefühl"?

Ich werde mal die O-Ringe testen, mehr dazu heute Abend #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lionhead (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich finde das nicht so wild von wegen kein Überzieherlie - habe das Teil zwar noch nicht mit dem Gummieumel in der Hand gehabt, sieht aber nach Mossgummi aus... wie ist der direkte Kontakt zur Kurbel, also ich meine das direkte "Fingergefühl"?
> 
> ...


 
Moin MichaelB,
von wegen Moshgummi|supergri , dat ist für ein Gummi ziemlich gute Qualität und ein nettes Gimmick für alle, die Angst vor anfrierenden Finger haben, wenn Sie im Winter angeln.
Sowas gab es früher öfter, Dinge die die Welt nicht brauch, aber über die sich jeder freut|supergri |supergri |supergri .
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> ... dat ist für ein Gummi ziemlich gute Qualität und ein nettes Gimmick für alle, die Angst vor anfrierenden Finger haben, wenn Sie im Winter angeln.


Jupp  #6 etwa wie Fahrradschlauch.
Evtl. ist das vom dünnsten Rennschlauch, kenn mich dabei aber nicht so genau aus.

Achtung @all: bei O-Ringen, Gummis, Überziehern herrscht Extreeeme BFF-Glatteisgefahr am Abend!  |supergri


----------



## the doctor (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Bin auch noch am schwanken, ob ich mir so eine Rolle zulegen soll....#6 
Denke dann an die 9300er oder 9400er....hmmmmmm|kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

@the doctor: schwanke nicht zu lange sondern greife zu - auch vor dem Hintergrund, daß die Teilchen ob der immensen Nachfrage derzeit nicht immer und überall zu bekommen sind #h 

O-Ringe gestern in der Firma vergessen, zu dem Thema also erst heute Abend mehr #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

ich hab es grad mal ausprobiert mit 1.5mm O-Ringen - sieht komisch aus und fasst sich genau so an, ich lasse es... #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Würde auch gerne so einen edelen Holzknauf haben haben wollen. Was würde das pimpen kosten? "AngelDet Costums"


5,50 EUR wenn man einen netten Händler findet der eine Kurbel bestellt und dann braucht man noch eine ordentliche Schleifmaschine um so ~4mm die Achse zu kürzen - that's all! 

Meine hat jetzt ihre Stammkurbel und die Sinus ihre wieder!  :q


----------



## zokos (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo, danke für die tollen Erläuterungen. Habe mir soeben die 8100 bestellt. Bitte wenn möglich um Hinweis, welche Kurbel mit edlem Holzknauf passen würde (nach Kürzung)? Cormoran Sinus, Modell? (7 Pi 20? 25?...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi zokos!
Ich habe den von der Cormoran Sinus BR-7pi 30 (meine Frau ist daran schuld  ) genommen, weil der Knubbel gut zu meiner Hand paßt und ich zu kleine Kurbelhandgriffe nicht ausstehen kann. Bei der Tica-Taurus und den neuen Shimano Stella+Twinpower sieht man ja noch viel "gewaltigere" Teile und die finden Liebhaber. Die der 20 oder 25er werden aber auch passen, da die 6-Kant-Achse Standard ist, wieviel kleiner Kurbel und Knauf sind kann ich mangels kleinerer Rollen als 30er-Größe nicht sagen, schätze mal 0,5cm kürzer und 2-3mm dünner. Die Spro-Arc Rollen der 1/2/3/400(0) Größe unterscheiden sich im Rollenbody nicht so groß, das sieht man schon am recht einheitlichen Gewicht um die 300g.

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Auf der Spro Seite sind die großen Modelle der Applause auch aufgetaucht, das sind dann "doppelt-fette" 600g Modelle und bestimmt eine starke Konkurrenz für alle anderen schweren Stationärrollen für Salz+Süßwasser.  :k 
1047 750  	Blue Arc 7500 S/G  	575gr  	5,0:1  	6+1  	200/0,37
1047 755 	Blue Arc 7550 S/G 	590gr 	5,0:1 	6+1 	200/0,45


----------



## mot67 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

hallo,
wollte hier mal kurz meine freude über meine neue blue arc 9300 kundtun. 
habe mit der rolle in den letzten 2 wochen intensiv gefischt (gummi und blinker) und bin vollstens zufrieden.
kann die rolle wirklich empfehlen, ich hoffe sie übersteht auch den salzwassertest ab september


----------



## Quappenqualle (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

habe heute meine Red Arc von der Catch Company bekommen (vielen Dank für den schnellen Service!), macht rein optisch und nach "Befummelprüfung" erstmal einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Am WE gehts dann ab nach Rügen, da wird sie ausgiebig gestestet werden :k !!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

***Nochmalhochholposting***...

Meine Frage zielt auf die Besitzer dieser Rollenserie... Egal ob Red oder Blue..

Gibt es im Praxisalltag irgendwelche negativen Sachen über diese Rolle zu berichten?? Oder hält sie das, was hier am Anfang so hochgelobt wurde???
Wie ist die Schnurverlegung von Geflecht???
Wie funktioniert die Bremse???
Schlackert oder Wackerlt an der Rolle was nach öfteren Gebrauch??
Kann die Rolle Salzwasser ab???
Fragen über Fragen...

Alle Info´s egal ob positiv oder negativ bitte hier posten... Bin nämlich grad auf der Suche nach nen neuem Spinnröllchen und kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden...
Spro... oder doch lieber "das altbewährte" also Daiwa oder Shimano
Vielen Dank jetzt schonmal für Eure Info´s


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. September 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hab meine jetzt ca. 6 Monate die Rolle kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, keine Probs. Eine Rolle vom feinsten!!!

Aber das mit dem Salzwasser weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, würde mich aber auch interssieren da ich bald mit dem Belly raus möchte...


----------



## Schweißsocke (10. September 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Bei meiner Ryobi Zauber ist nach wie vor alles bestens, bin sehr zufrieden. An einer Spule ist mir der keramische Rand abgeplatzt. Das ist allerdings kein Herstellerfehler, sondern meine eigene Dusseligkeit. Mir ist die Rolle auf einen Stein gekracht. Zum Glück sind bei der Zauber ja 2 Ersatzspulen im Lieferumfang, so dass das ganze kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Crazyegg (10. September 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen welche der Blue Arch -Rollen ihr mir empfehlen würdet.


Soll an meine Berkley Skeletor zum fischen auf Forellen.
Habe zur Zeit eine Mitchell 308X Pro auf der Rute. 
Ist auch schön  aber irgendwie .. naja... ^^

Denkt ihr die 
SPRO BlueArc Tuff-Body 8200 S/G

ist ungefähr die gleiche Größenklasse wie die Mitchell?


Ich möchte sie mir zum Geburtstagen schenken 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## plattform7 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi!

Ich habe auch die Sceletor in 7 bis 28 gr!

Dazu habe ich die RedArc mit W/S genommen. Ist nicht viel teurer als die BluArc, aber besser, finde ich. Ich habe sie bei einem Händler um die Ecke für 86 Euro erstanden. Ich würde dir jederzeit diese Rolle empfehlen! Ich habe das 10300 Modell genommen, für Forelle ist sicherlich die 10200 ausreichend. Ich habe die 0.12er Fireline draufgemacht und muss sagen, dass das Zusammenspiel von der Rute und Rolle einfach fantastisch ist!


----------



## Fyggi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo,

nach den positiven Berichten aus der zurückliegenden Zeit wäre es super, wenn der ein oder andere Eigner einer Spro/ Ryobi ein paar Worte zu seinen Erfahrungen  im "Langzeittest" schreiben könnte??? 

Oft zeigen sich ja erst im Nachhinein die Probleme. Interessant wäre insbesondere sie salzwassertauglichkeit, da gerade diese Angelei ein harter Prüfstein ist. Bei einigen Posts (Meerforellenfischerei) hat man(n) ja den Eindruck, ohne für eine Rolle mind. 300 Euro zu bezahlen, geht da gar nichts |kopfkrat 

Vieleicht liest ja auch mal ein Vertreter der "Nobel"marken diese Zeilen, damit sich diese mal wieder an die alten Tugenden (solide-nicht nur schön) erinnern #h 
Scheint teilweise auch nicht mehr das Wahre zu sein.......


Mark


----------



## MichaelB (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

nachdem ich von meiner BlueArc 8200 nach wie vor restlos begeistert bin, habe ich mir für´s Grundangeln vom BB (oder auch mal zum Spinfischen) eine Passion 740 zugelegt. In der ersten "Trockenübung" steht sie der Tuff Body in NIchts nach und ist derzeit in der Gummitanke für sage und schreibe 29 Pi€pen zu haben #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Die Gummitanke (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Erfahrungsbericht Red Arc 10400:

Ich fische das Gerät jetzt seit zehn Monaten im harten Dauereinsatz Kurbel-Kurbel-Stopp und auch im Salzwasser (mindestens 15 mal auf Hochsee gewesen !!!).

Ergebnis: Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag  !!!!!!!!!!!#6 

Selten hat mich ein Produkt so überzeugt :m 

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## polli (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

:m :m :m :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> Selten hat mich ein Produkt so überzeugt :m
> Franky vonner Tanke


 #6 



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlackert oder Wackerlt an der Rolle was nach öfteren Gebrauch??


 #6 Mal anders gesagt: Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Rolle die NICHT schlackert! :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Ihr "Arci´s":q :q 
Ich muss diesen Thread einfach nochmal hochholen weil es mir schon seit 3Tagen vor Freude "Warmdasbeinrunterläuft":q :q  
Nachdem ich mich denn nun doch entschlossen habe mir ne 10400 zu holen (auch dank der wirklich sehr ausführlichen Beschreibungen von Angel Det#6 #6 ), musste ich ja erstmal feststellen das die Beschaffung des Schätzchens gar nicht so einfach ist. Egal wo ich angerufen/gemailt habe, hieß es "Sorry leider ausverkauft". Nun habe ich durch zufall bei uns in der Ecke nen Höcker aufgetan der die Dinger noch rumliegen hat. Und das sogar zu einem moderaten Preis wie ich finde (84,95 für die 400er). Da war für mich SOFORT klar... Kaufen Marsch Marsch
Tja und nun sitz ich hier und befummel das Schätzchen:k :l :k  schon seit Tagen ununterbrochen, so das selbst meine Göttergattin schon langsam:r |krach:  wird:q :q 
Hab auch direkt meine ganzen anderen Spinnrollen bei Ebay reingetackert... Wer fischt schon noch Daiwa oder Shimano tztztz:q :q . Für mich steht meine Entscheidung fest was die nächsten Spinnrollenkäufe angeht... SPRO soll´s sein!!!!!!!!
Werd morgen direkt nochmal zu dem Höcker fahren und mir noch die eineiige Zwillingsschwester der 10400 holen!!! Wer weiß wie lange er sie noch da hat!!!
So, das musste ich mal eben loswerden...
Es grüßt Euch ein SPRO verliebter dorschjaeger75


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Willkommen im "Arc-Club"! #6 Ich hab mich auch verliebt und lass z.Z. sogar meine Penn-Sammlung in der Ecke stehen!!!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Jo, am WE kommen die Red und die Blue auch wieder zum Einsatz !!!

Schon jetzt freu :q :q :q 

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi Dennis!!!
Yo, für die Arc´s kann man aber auch echt alles inner Ecke versauern lassen:q :q ... Dieser satte Lauf:l ...diese Schnurverlegung:l :l  der Spro ist echt der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da ist Spro der gaaaaaaanz große Wurf gelungen!!!!! Da können sich diese komischen "Fernostrollenschrauber""(Daiwa&Shimano):q :q  aber WAAAAAARMMMM anziehen!!!!! Die beiden oben genannten Hersteller haben seit ein paar Tagen auf jeden Fall einen Stammkunden weniger:q :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

War heute auch das erste mal mit meiner red los ich sach nur goil ...


----------



## uer (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

#h dorschjeager75,

ich würd nich so voreilige schlüsse ziehen 





> *Da ist Spro der gaaaaaaanz große Wurf gelungen*!!!!! Da können sich diese komischen "Fernostrollenschrauber""(*Daiwa*&Shimano):q :q aber WAAAAAARMMMM anziehen!!!!! Die beiden oben genannten Hersteller haben seit ein paar Tagen auf jeden Fall einen Stammkunden weniger


nich überall wo spro drauf steht is auch 100%tig spro drin und schon gornich bei den rollen :q 

#h  - :s


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Spro kauft die Arcs erkennbar bei Ryobi ein, immerhin wohl so der größte Aluminium- und Gußhersteller (der ganzen Welt?), jedenfalls ein Riesenkonzern aus Japan (Fernost  )und damit direkter Konkurrent von Shimano und Daiwa, wobei die Ryobi-Leuts es daher echt nicht nötig haben "auf Plastik" zu machen. #6 

Die Ryobi Applause und Ryobi Zauber sind sozusagen die Orginale der jeweiligen 2 Spro Modelle mit jeweils leicht anderer Ausstattung. Tubertini und Grauvell bieten auch solche Clones sowie erneuerte Modelle wie die Sirio an. Ist aber schwer in Bewegung, dieser Markt.

Was insgesamt schon mal x Varianten ergibt :k , 3 hab ich schon :z


----------



## detlefb (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja und nun sitz ich hier und befummel das Schätzchen:k :l :k  schon seit Tagen ununterbrochen, so das selbst meine Göttergattin schon langsam:r |krach:  wird:q :q



TATÜTATA Das darf doch nicht wahr sein  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Bambine (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi,

und mit welchem Arc - modell ist der Ryobi Zauber 4000 vergleichbar ?

Danke


----------



## Pelznase (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Bambine schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> und mit welchem Arc - modell ist der Ryobi Zauber 4000 vergleichbar ?
> 
> Danke



bei der red arc ist es die 10400-glaub ich.

war gestern bei moritz (wesel) und da gibts keine arc´s oder ryobi zauber mehr. die waren wohl nicht grad förderlich beim verkauf der teuren rollen:q. hätte sie mir gern mal näher angeschaut, denn nur das design kann mich garnicht überzeugen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> TATÜTATA Das darf doch nicht wahr sein |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Was...he...wie jetzt....I C H???????????.... nie nich|supergri |supergri 
Ich bin klein, mein Herz ist rein... summdiedumm...|supergri |supergri


----------



## Die Gummitanke (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ryobi Zauber 4000 entspricht in etwa der Red Arc 10400.


----------



## Lucio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Welche Größe würdet ihr denn fürs Angeln mit größeren Wobblern (30g+) vom Ufer aus empfehlen? Ich schwanke zw. 3000 und 4000, die ja bis auf die Spulengröße identisch sind.
Sind bei gleicher Größe eigentlich Applause, Blue und Redarc-Spulen mit einander kompatibel?

Grüße Lucio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ja Ja Ja .  

also 3000 und 4000 sind gut, machs von der Schnur abhängig. Wenn man die Mehrkapazität und/oder den Schnureinzug braucht ganz klar die größere, die kleinere 3000er dürfte für das heftige Reinhauen sogar etwas stabiler sein, ich mag beim Spinnen gerade den langsameren Einzug der 3000er. Besser ist keine, nur besser_wofür. Die Spulen sollten alle untereinander passen, wobei ich da noch nicht für alle Modelle ausprobiern konnte. Aber selbst zwischen W/S und S/G Rollen scheint es keine Schwierigkeiten zu geben.

Die Zauber ist ziemlich klar erkennbar das Urmodell der 9er BlueArc und 10er RedArc, die Ausstattung ist ein Stück anders und die Farbe/Lackierung eben. Die Kurbel ist ganz anders und in der Befestigung als Schnellklappkurbel ohne Außenschraube. 
Die BlueArc 8300 läßt sich problemlos in Kurbel und Spule mit der Zauber 3000 tauschen.


----------



## Hardi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Bambine,
die Ryobi Zauber 4000 entspricht der Spro Blue Arc 9400. Ich habe beide Rollen und sie sind bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten OPTISCH identisch. Die Spulen kann ich jeweils untereinander austauschen. Die Farbe ist unterschiedlich und die Kurbel und die Montage der Kurbel unterscheiden sich.
Die Spro Blue Arc hat eine anzuklappende Kurbel die durch eine Konterschraube am anderen Ende gehalten wird, welche wiederrum an einem Plastikdeckel fixiert ist. 
Die Fixierung der Kreuzschlitzschraube an dem Platikdeckel HABE ICH BEREITS PULVERISIERT. Habe mir vor meinem Dänemarkurlaub eine Notlösung einfallen lassen müssen, eine Kugelschreiberfeder drunter und die Schraube fixiert. Der Deckel hat aber kein Gewinde, ich habe so ein Loch im Gehäuse. So jetzt kann ich mich erstmal nach einem Ersatzteil umsehen.
Die Ryobi Zauber 4000 hat eine Kurbel mit Klappmechanismus. Hier muß ich nicht an der Schraube des anderen Endes drehen, um die Kurbel anklappen zu können. Die kurbel ist durch eine verdeckte Schraube fixiert. Zugang zu der Schraube durch einen ALUDECKEL MIT GEWINDE!!!
Das sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, aber genau mit diesen Kleinigkeit habe ich bei der Spro Blue Arc 9400 den Ärger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich habe gerade meine 10300 Red Arc bekommen (thanx @Kochtoppangler) und hier eine Zauber 3000, eine Blue Arc 8300 und die Red Arc auf dem Tisch. Die Teile sind austauschbar, die Spulen gleich passend. Zusammen mit der zusätzlichen Rosenholzkurbel sind interessante Varianten steckbar. Wie Hardi schon schreibt hat die Zauber eine komplett anders angebaute Kurbel, die aber samt Schraubkappe auch an die Blue oder RedArc paßt. Die Kürbel ist eine, die letzliche dem Einfach&Komfortabel-Angler sogar mehr gefallen dürfte. Wer's dezent ala TwinPower haben möchte nimmt auch lieber die Zauber, die mit ihrer Titan-Farbe sehr klassisch und wertig aussieht. Aber die rote Farbe der Red Arc ist :l :l 

Ich muss demnächst wohl noch mehr Angler(innen) damit ausstatten


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Eine Frage am Rande, fischt Ihr eher Geflochtene oder Monos auf diesen Rollen? Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mich in Euren Club einzureihen und fische eigentlich beide Schnurarten. Eine Rolle, die beide schnurarten packt, käme da natürlich gerade recht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Natürlich auch mono! #6 die meisten werden eher Geflecht drauf haben, aber dafür hat man doch schließlich die 2/3 Spulen.


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Also schön, dann werde ich mal Sonnabend meinen Tackle-Dealer erfreuen gehen. Hoffentlich hat der welche....!


----------



## Zopenhunter (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hmmm. die Rolle wird hier ja ziemlich gehypt *g

Eine Frage zur Red Arc: Gibt es bei der Rolle Probleme mit Bügel-Umklappern bei Gewaltwürfen? Habe hier mehrere Gewässer (und die Ostsee) wo man wirklich volle Kanne werfen muss, um den Spinnköder zu den Fischen zu bekommen. Bei meinen jetzigen Rollen (Preislage ca. 90 EUR, Shimano) Klappt ab und zu mal der Bügel um und der Köder verschwindet auf nimmerwiedersehen.
Es passiert zwar nur bei vielleicht einem von 100 Würfen, aber auch die Dauer ist das wirklich lästig. Ist die Spro für eine solche Art des Angelns besser geeignet?

Bitte nur Antworten von Leuten, die die Rolle längere Zeit auch wirklich so gefischt haben.

Danke


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

So da kann ich Dir die Angst des Umklappens nehmen. Ich fische sie auch in der Ostsee, beim Zandern usw. Nicht einmal ist der Bügel umgeklappt! Ich geb Dir eine 1.000.000 Wurfgarantie ....... Ich hab von keinem sowas gehört, der diese Rolle fischt......


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Habe die Blue Arc und kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen. Ostsee und Süßwasser taugliche gewaltwürfe hält sie locker aus. 

Die ist schon rubuster als die Shimano's

P.S. Habe meine Technium verkauft um mir noch eine Blue Arc oder eine Ryobi Zauber zu holen. Das soll schon was heißen :l


----------



## slu (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi, würde mir auch gerne die Blue Arc kaufen, weiß aber nicht genau in welcher größe!!!! Fische mit einer Sportex Black Arrow DL auf Hecht und Zander. Könnt Ihr mir HELFEN??? THX
Gruß
slu


----------



## Lucio (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Tja slu, entweder 300 oder 400, hab mich selbst noch nicht entschieden#c
Bis auf die Spule sind die baugleich.
Ich fische (noch) eine DAM in 300er Größe und bin was die Größe betrifft zufrieden. Einziger Nachteil ist, wenn man durch einen Hänger mal 20m verliert wirds knapp. Ich werfe recht schwere Wobbler, und dem entsprechend auch weit, und nach so einem Schnurverlust seh ich dann schon Alu zw. den Schnurwindungen Wenn dann ein Hecht beißt: Gute Nacht!
Bei einer 400er Rolle ist so ein Schnurverlust dann nicht mehr so dramatisch. Allerdings holt man mit einer größeren Rolle auch schneller ein, was mir nich so zu sagt.
Also wie oben erwähnt, ich kann mich auch nicht so richtig entscheiden, tendiere aber vom Gefühl her mehr zur 300er.

Welche Größen werden hier denn haptsächlich gefischt? 

Lucio


----------



## slu (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hmmm, das ist jetzt wohl die Frage. Ich meine die 8300 wiegt 305 Gramm und fasst 150m / 0,28 er und die 8400 wiegt 315 Gramm und fasst 150m / 0,33er!!! So viel unterschied ist da ja auch nicht und von ner 17er Fireline geht auch auf die 8300 ne Menge drauf. Was mich auch noch Interessiert ist, ob man für die Rolle separat einen T-Griff kaufen kann oder ob man sich den von ner anderen Rolle abmontieren muss???
Gruß
slu


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich würde die 9300er nehmen. Ich fische die 9300 auf Hecht und Zander, die ist vom feinsten.

Der T-Knauf ist ab der 300er und 400er Serie Standard bei der 100er und 200er ist der, ich sag jetzt mal, der "NORMALE" Knauf dran.


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ach so Du meinst die 8000er Serie die haben den Metallknauf wie die Red Arc drann. Nimm doch einfach eine aus der 9000 Serie z.B. die 9300er die hat den T-Knauf und ein Kugellager mehr und Wormschaftgetriebe hat sie auch noch, was willste mehr... :g


----------



## Lucio (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> und von ner 17er Fireline geht auch auf die 8300 ne Menge drauf



Na klar, wenn die 17er auch ne 17er wäre:m

Wenn man zB vor hat 0,17er Powerline zu fischen, dann reicht eine 300er Rolle nicht aus! Ich hab ca. 5m unterfüttert, und dann passten noch 90m Powerline drauf. Wenn man dann ein paar Meter verliert, muss neu bespult werden.
Bin dann auf 0,12er Powerline umgestiegen, 10m unterfüttert und 150m PL drübber. Das reicht.
Hab aber mal gehört, dass die Arcs recht klein ausfallen sollen, und dass man eine 300er auch 250er nennen könnte

Lucio


P.s.: Das oben angegebene Schnurfassungsverm. bezieht sich nicht auf eine Arc, sondern auf eine 930er DAM die 100m 0,30 monofil fassen soll.


----------



## slu (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@Karl
Hatte mal bei der Gummitanke geguckt und da war auch an den 9300ern und 9400ern der "normale" Griff dran!!! Sind warscheinlich alles die gleichn Bilder!! Was für ne Schnur fischst du denn???

@Lucio
Hmmm, verstehe ich nicht so ganz!?!?!? Warum soll die 0,17er nicht auch 0,17er sein??? Verstehe auch irgendwie nicht warum immer unterfüttert wird! Naja, was heißt "immer"!!!

Gruß
slu


----------



## Invader (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@slu
Weil meine 0,19er Power Pro auch ne 25-28er Mono entsprechen würde.  
Auserdem was willst du mit 300m geflochtener auf der Spule das ist doch arg übertrieben und viel zu teuer. Dann lieber 100m Mono unterspulen und 150-200m geflochtene drauf. Dann könntest du von einer 300m Spule geflochtene 2mal profitieren.

mfg Invader


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Doll ich hab jetzt auf meiner 10401 er 0,07er Powerline druff und werf eine perücke nach der anderen   =( und hab keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte ...
Rolle ist nicht zu voll bespult oder so und der Köder ist auch schwer genug so das immer spannung drauf ist


----------



## detlefb (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ pottangler kannst du mal ein Bild von der Spule reinstellen.
Mich würde mal das Wickelbild interessieren.
Wie hast du die Powerline raufgespult ??


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@slu

Ja es sind die gleichen Bilder. 9300er 9400er haben den T-Knauf kannst mir glauben. Werden Dir auch andere Leute bestätigen können die diese Rollen haben.

Ich fische an meiner Blue Arc 9300 12er geflochtene Power Pro ebenfalls von der Marke SPRO. Habe damit beste erfahrung gemacht, zuvor hatte ich die 15er Fireline aber die kommt an die Power Pro nicht ran.


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Wir fischen beide einen Blue Arc 7400 und hatten mit beiden!!! Rollen Probleme

Bei der Rolle von Ingolf war immer ein Punkt erreicht, wo es sich nur schwer kurbeln lies, als wenn innen drin igend etwas blockiert. Die Rolle wurde anstandslos umgetauscht.

Bei meiner war immer ein knacken nach jeder 2. Kurbelumdrehung deutlich zu hören und auch zu spüren. Die Rolle befindet sich momentan noch bei Spro und ich denke auch diese wird komplett umgetauscht.


----------



## slu (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@Karl
Glaube ich werde mir die 9400er bei der Gummitanke bestellen!!!!! Passt besser zu meiner Rute (Sportex Black Arrow 2,75) Danke für eure Hilfe 
MfG
slu


----------



## Hardi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Gute Entscheidun. Die 9400 mit dem Wormschaftgetreibe läuft klasse. Aber wie gesagt, die Kurbel .....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> @ pottangler kannst du mal ein Bild von der Spule reinstellen.
> Mich würde mal das Wickelbild interessieren.
> Wie hast du die Powerline raufgespult ??



Also für mich sieht des eigentlich aus als würd sie gleichmäßig aufspulen , zumindest ist die Schnurverlegung um 300 % besser als bei meinen alten Rollen (was aber nicht viel heißt) . Werd morgen mal n Bild reinstellen .

Zum Aufspulen : Hab einfach n Schraubenzieher durch die Schnurspule gesteckt , den eingespannt und denn unter normaler Spannung aufgespult . Also nicht locker aber auch nicht zu stramm .


----------



## detlefb (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Klingt gut wie du es gemacht hast, ich warte mal aufs Bild...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Okay lag wohl doch daran das die Spule noch zu voll war ... seitdem ich durch ne perücke nochma ca. 30 m runtergeschmissen hab lläuft se tadellos .
Hatte heute bei 2 Stunden Angeln kein einziges mal Probleme . (Und die bremse funktioniert auch tadellos . Konnt ich an 3 Dorschen testen)

Allerdings ist jetzt nach nem kräftigem Wurf die Spule fasst leer .
Muss mir wohl dünnere Schnur besorgen als die angeblich 0,07er Powerline ...


----------



## slu (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Was für ne Schnur würdet Ihr mir Raten???? (9400er auf Hecht und Zander)
MfG
slu


----------



## Lucio (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist jetzt nach nem kräftigem Wurf die Spule fasst leer .
> Muss mir wohl dünnere Schnur besorgen als die angeblich 0,07er Powerline ...



Waaaasss?????????????? Wie kräftig bist du denn?|kopfkrat|supergri Du hast´ne 10400er mit 0,07er Powerline drauf, und du wirfst die leer?#d Wie machst du das denn?

Lucio


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ne ich hab ne 10401 er ... das ist die Matchspule ...

Da passen eigentlich 150 m 18 er Schnur druff ich dachte das müsste für dünne geflochtene locker reichen .
Hätte geschätzt da gehen locker 200 m von der 0,07er Powerline drauf .
Aber denkste jetz sinds wohl so um die 80 m und das ist meiner meinung nach definitiv zu wenig .
Werd mir wohl die Fireline oder Power pro mit 5 kg Tragkraft kaufen .
Da die nur etwa halb soviel tragen wie die Powerline denk ich mal das sie auch n gutes Stück dünner sein werden ...


----------



## Lucio (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich hab ne 10401 er ... das ist die Matchspule ...



Ach so#6 Man lernt ja nie aus Wusste nicht dass es auch´ne Matchspule gibt.


----------



## ThomasRö (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich hab ne 10401 er ... das ist die Matchspule ...
> 
> Da passen eigentlich 150 m 18 er Schnur druff ich dachte das müsste für dünne geflochtene locker reichen .
> Hätte geschätzt da gehen locker 200 m von der 0,07er Powerline drauf .
> ...


Huch...die hätten wir uns fast zugelegt, weil ein Dealer die als gleichwertig empfohlen hat...egal nun ham wir woanders bestellt, unsere Red ARcs 10400er kommen nächste Woche.:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Och is auch nicht schlecht ... Man braucht nur ne Schnur die dünn genug ist !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@Kochtoppangler et.al.
Die W/S Rollen verlegen die Schnur sehr langsam, etwa 2-2.5 mal langsamer als die mit dem S/G Getriebe. Da die Fäden dann sehr sehr parallel liegen ist die Mitnahme/Perückengefahr natürlich viel stärker als bei einer stärker gekreuzten Wicklung. Da könnte eine 8300 oder 8400 einfach geeigneter sein für dünne recht rauhe geflochtene, und die Type wickelt im Profil auch noch sehr gut. Zum Glück gibt es ja 2 Varianten zur Auswahl. :m 

Die Gummitanke bietet auch extra Spulen an, da sollte bei Kapazitätsmangel doch eine größere/tiefere einfach drin sein und die flache für wirklich dünne Schnur verwendbar sein.

Was honeybee von der 7400 schreibt ist ja ein wenig beunruhigend, entweder ist das ein Teilserienfehler (zusammen gekauft?) oder würde einen Unterschied zur 8000er aufzeigen. Wenn die nach Umtausch einwandfrei funktionieren wäre das natürlich schön zu wissen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich hab mir extra die mit WS gekauft weil alle mir erzählt haben das man das unbedingt bräuchte um mit dünner geflochtener zu fischen |kopfkrat


----------



## Lucio (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Davon bin ich bis grade auch ausgegangen#c


----------



## mj23 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

habe soeben die red arc 10300 gekauft.
ich hoffe ich kann sie am wochenende einweihen 
das kurbeln macht jetzt schon spass


----------



## Hardi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

habe mit dem WS bei geflochtener noch keine probleme gehabt. beim pilken kann es bei zu voller spule und zu locker gewickelter schnur zur perückenbildung kommen. das ist nach meiner erfahrung bei allen stationairrollen möglich, nicht nur bei denen mit WS.


----------



## slu (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hab mir am Sonntag die Blue Arc 9400 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt 

Gruß slu


----------



## Hardi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

habe eben bei meinem dealer das ersatzteil für die blue arc 9400 bestellt (siehe posting 105). bin mal gespannt ob und wann spro liefern kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> habe mit dem WS bei geflochtener noch keine probleme gehabt. beim pilken kann es bei zu voller spule und zu locker gewickelter schnur zur perückenbildung kommen. das ist nach meiner erfahrung bei allen stationairrollen möglich, nicht nur bei denen mit WS.


Es geht darum, ob die Auslegung der Hubgeschwindigkeit dafür richtig ist. Vor ein paar Jährchen (~5) kaufte ich mir die Shimano Ultegra (F-Japan) in der damals kleiner ausfallenden Größe 4000 und dem "geilen" Starship-Design. Diese hatte extra einen schnellen WS-Antrieb mit hoher Hubgeschwindigkeit zur echten Kreuzwicklung. In den letzten 2 Jahren wurde aber Extra-Slow-Motion WS vom Marketing zum besonderen Merkmal erhoben und verkauft. Nur wie so oft |evil: hat das nix mit den realen Anforderungen zu tun, die Verlege- und Hubgeschwindigkeit sollte zur verwendeten Schnur passen - wie andere Abstimmungen das auch müssen. Darum geht es mir, mal festzuhalten das eine möglichst langsame Extra-Slow-Motion WS nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei ist. Wäre für Ryobi auch Saueinfach verschiedene Wormschaftzapfen anzubieten - müssen nur auf die Idee kommen.


----------



## AndreZ (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Für mich als Neueinsteiger kam die Blue Arc aufgrund des Preises auch erstmal nicht in Frage. Als ich gestern bei meinem Fachhändler um die Ecke war wollte ich mir erst die neu Spro Season 2006 holen, kostet die Hälfte. Hab dann den "Fehler" gemacht und  noch die Blue Arc in die Hand genommen und :l  
Da merkt man erstmal den Unterschied bei gleichem Hersteller. Die Blue Arc läuft trotz gleicher Anzahl Kugellager viiiiiieeeel sanfter und die Frontbremse lässt sich auch feiner einstellen. Hat wohl etwas mit den genaueren Fertigungstoleranzen zu tun und das lass ich mir gerne etwas mehr kosten.

Grüße 
AndreZ


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AndreZ schrieb:
			
		

> Da merkt man erstmal den Unterschied bei gleichem Hersteller. Die Blue Arc läuft trotz gleicher Anzahl Kugellager viiiiiieeeel sanfter und die Frontbremse lässt sich auch feiner einstellen. Hat wohl etwas mit den genaueren Fertigungstoleranzen zu tun und das lass ich mir gerne etwas mehr kosten.


 
Hi,

ja, Qualtität kostet in den meisten Fällen. Das ist bei Angelgerät zwar nicht immer der Fall, weil es auch hier viel schlechtes zu nem teuren Preis gibt, aber in der Regel bekommst du schon markante Unterschiede zu spüren, wenn du eine Preisklasse hochrutschst. SPRO und viele andere Hersteller auch kaufen sich die Artikel aus "Ihrem" Sortiment ja bekanntermassen woanders ein und da kann es dann logisch auch zu solchen Unterschieden kommen, wie Du sie oben selbst beschrieben hast.

Im Grunde ist alles ein Kompromiss und perfektes Gerät gibt es nicht, umso besser, daß es das Forum hier gibt und Langzeittests die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Wenn Du noch ein bischen rumsuchst hier, wirst du erstaunliche Erkenntnisse erlangen  

Viele Grüsse, 
Nils. #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

von meiner BlueArc 8200 bis ich nach mehreren meist Salzwassereinsätzen nach wie vor zu fast 100% begeistert - einziger Wermutstropfen ist dieser schreckliche Handgriff... |uhoh:  die Nuten sind schlecht entgratet, das macht rauhe Fingerz |rolleyes  und da der Griff komplett aus Metall ist gibt es derzeit auf dem Belly auch extrem kalte Fingerz... |evil: für den morgigen Einsatz wird der Griff mal mit Schlumpfschlauch überzogen

Ich habe mir außerdem noch eine Passion 740 geholt und kann nur sagen, daß ich noch nie für ~ 30 Pi€pen so viel Rolle in der Hand hatte #6 

Natürlich läuft die Arc noch sanfter, aber die Passion ist m.E. auch erste Wahl wenn es um eine wirklich günstige Rolle in guter Qualität geht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

HI,

meine BlueArc macht nach einem halben Jahr Zanderangelei "Schnarrgeräusche" -unter Last (Einholen des Köders etc).
Dass ich sie schwergängiger läuft kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen.
Schnurlaufröllchen-Ölung und Neufettung haben keine Verbesserung gebracht...hmmm|kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> meine BlueArc macht nach einem halben Jahr Zanderangelei "Schnarrgeräusche" -unter Last (Einholen des Köders etc).


 Hatte ich auch eine ganze Weile bei meiner 3000XTR bemerkt, aber wenn dann irgendwann mal ein Zander dran ist hat auch das Geschnarre sein Ende - das schnarrt nur im Kopf  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@theactor
welche Blue hast Du denn? 7,8,9 ?
Also einfach nur Öl und Fett drauf bringt nicht so den Effekt. :g 
Die Schmierung ab Werk ist wie bei anderen auch eben nur sehr dürftig und wenn das "Bischen" dann noch älter wird ...
Die WS ode SG haben jeweils andere Schabepunkte |rolleyes


----------



## theactor (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

HI,

@AngelDet: Es ist die 9400er Rolle.
Ahm..WS --SG?! #c 
Vielleicht habe ich ja noch zu vorsichtig nachgefettet?
Ich kann ja noch mal einen ordentlich Hub nachlegen und sehen was passiert. (Indes: unklar, wann ich wieder ans Wasser komme--- )

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Jetzt hab ich die zweite Spule bespult (hab vorher ja nur die Matchspule gefischt) und stell fest das hinten (zur Kurbel hin) mehr Schnur aufgespult wird als vorne .
Hinten geht die Schnur bis an die Kante und vorne ist sie noch 2 mm von der Kante weg . Ist das normal ?
Das unterlegen von einer dieser Plastikscheiben hat das ganze eher noch verstärkt !


----------



## NilsS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das unterlegen von einer dieser Plastikscheiben hat das ganze eher noch verstärkt !


 
Hi.

Wie ich gesehen habe sind die beigelegten Unterlegscheiben unterschiedlich dick und machen daher schon etwas im mm-Bereich aus. Bei mir war eine dickere Scheibe standardmässig bereits auf der Achse drauf. Nimm die doch mal ab und lass so 30 oder 40 Meter nochmal neu verlegen von der Rolle. Vielleicht siehst Du dann ein anderes Lege-Bild auf der Spule ?!.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist die 9400er Rolle.
> Ahm..WS --SG?! #c
> Vielleicht habe ich ja noch zu vorsichtig nachgefettet?


 Mit WS. Der ist nicht so besonders gut gefettet ab Werk. Wenn Du andere Fette/Öle einfach "draufschmierst" wird der Lauf kaum wirklich besser. Meine 8300 hab ich erstmal richtig mit auseinandernehmen und Abwischen geschmiert und jetzt läuft sie besser als eine ladenneue Zauber und RedArc. #6 Aber die kommen jetzt auch noch dran :g

@Kochtoppangler
Deine 10401 war auf Match eingestellt und nicht auf Normal - für dünne Schnüre und anderer Wickelkontur (Match). Welche Scheibe zur Normal gehört könnte ja mal ein 4er Size Besitzer nachmessen, ich habe nur die 3er.


----------



## detlefb (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das unterlegen von einer dieser Plastikscheiben hat das ganze eher noch verstärkt !




Ergo musst du welche weg lassen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo musst du welche weg lassen.



Hört sich logisch an hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können |uhoh: 

Also die dicke Scheibe die von Werk aus drin ist raus und dafür mehrere von den anderen Scheiben rein ?
Könnte klappen muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Wer sich noch nicht entscheiden kann zwischen der 3er und der 4er Größe, dem kann ich jetzt helfen. :g 
Die Spulen sind ca. 2mm unterschiedlich im Durchmesser. Macht dann beim Einzug pro Kurbeldrehung etwa 3-4cm aus, mehr nicht.
Die 3er Größe sieht etwas gefälliger aus mit der schmaleren Spule und dem schlankeren Rotor. Ansonsten ist halt die Schnurfassung der Unterschied. Dünngeflechtangler können meiner Meinung nach bevorzugt zur 3er greifen. 
Aber wesentlich ist der Unterschied echt nicht.

@Kochtoppangler: hat es jetzt was gebracht mit den Scheiben zu wechseln? Also an meiner 10300 ist die gleiche Scheibendicke unter der Normalspule wie bei der 10401 im Lieferzustand mit der Matchspule. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Joa jetzt spult sie n ganzes Stück sauberer auf .
Das einzige problem was ich jetzt noch immermal habe ist das wenn ich lockere Schnur aufspule das diese Manchmal über die Spule gewickelt wird .
(Also nicht da wo die Schnur eigentlich hin sollte sondern weiter zur Kurbel hin).


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,
ich habe mir mit Aufmerksamkeit die durchweg positiven Meinungen zur Blue Arc durchgelesen.Bin jetzt auch richtig heiß geworden. Die Angebote bei div. Internetshops verwirren mich jedoch ein bißchen. Wollte mir zum Hechtspinnen mit Gufis und Wobblern die 4er Serie zulegen. Nun gibt es 740, 7400, 9400. Preisspanne von 70-105 Euros. Wollte schon was Gutes haben (Wormshaft). Allerdings nicht mit dem runden metall-kurbelgriff. (Ist wohl Geschmackssache) Guten Rutsch an Alle!


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Zum Hechtfischen nimmst Du am besten die Spro BlueArc 9400 die hat ein Wormschaftgetriebe und einen T-Knauf (also nicht diesen hässlichen runden Metallknauf) Die 8000er Serie hat diesen Metallknauf.


Ich selber fische die BlueArc 9300 auf Hecht und Zander seid ca. einem Jahr und bin hellauf begeistert.



Nebenbei: Ich war letztens beim Tackle-Dealer und hab mir mal ein paar andere Rollen angeschaut und dabei ist mir die Daiwa Infinity Q-3000 aufgefallen, ich nahm sie in die Hand :k und flog aus den Socken :l . So ein geiler seidenweicher Lauf das habe ich noch bei keiner Rolle gesehen. Ich muss sagen ich bin hin und weg, dannach nahm ich mir die RedArc in die Hand und das war im vergleich Trabbi vs. Ferrari. Bin stark am überlegen mir irgenwann diese Rolle zuzulegen. Leider etwas teuer mit 275.-€


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Isse das? Oder wieder was anderes ;+;+;+ http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-ROLLE-Blue-Arc-TUFF-BODY-940-NEU_W0QQitemZ7208016330QQcategoryZ56716QQssPageNameZWD3VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hardi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ja die ist das.
Alternativ die Ryobi Zauber 4000 mit drei Spulen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> So ein geiler seidenweicher Lauf das habe ich noch bei keiner Rolle gesehen.


Dann wäre es an der Zeit mal die Rollen etwas zu pflegen oder modden. Ich habe einige alte (Alu)Schätzchen, die haben einen eingelaufenen gepflegten Lauf und laufen praktisch von alleine, da kann keine Neuware mithalten. 
Also der Reibestand der Zahnräder und Getriebe zeugt erstmal nur von passender Toleranz - gerade bei dem schlechten Fettungsstand aller Rollen ab Werk. Wie einige andere schon schrieben, ändert sich das nach etwas heftigen Gebrauch und gerade der Sanftläufer aus dem Regal wird schnell zur Klappergurke. :g



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Isse das? Oder wieder was anderes


Gut sind die Rollen alle, egal welche der Ryobis oder Spros oder anderer "Nachbauer".
Man kann nach Geschmacksfrage entscheiden - und das ist an sich ziemlich selten bei Rollen, daß man so viele praktisch gleichwertige Varianten im Angebot hat. Die RedArc oder die Zauber ist nicht besser als die BlueArc, nur anders.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, das zu nehmen was wirklich gefällt. Die RedArc ist für mich einfach mit Abstand die schönste und glamouröste Rolle überhaupt - ein Fest für die Augen, aber die Zauber hat eine sehr klassische und schlichte Ästhetik und die Silbermodelle von Spro sind unauffälliger silberner 08/15 Standard. Eben je nach Belieben ...


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Aber Du willst doch jetzt nicht die Infinity Q schlecht reden oder? Das ist doch schon ein klasse Ding würde ich sagen, leider ein zu hoher Preis.

Pflegen OK  aber Modden? womit? Wodurch läuft meine Rolle besser, ausser das ich sie endlich mal Fette.

P.S. Was muss ich mir denn für Fett zulegen um meine Rollen zu Fetten ;+ muss man da sparsam sein oder ordentlich Fetten das Ding


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Nö. Nicht schlechtreden. Das mit dem Preis sagst Du ja selber schon. 

Richtig gut laufen alle Rollengetriebe aber nur mit Öl und nicht Fett. Diese Sparsamkeitsfettung ist halt sehr suboptimal. Kein Getriebebauer für hochbelastete Getriebe baut ohne Ölschmierung bzw. Ölbad, man schaue nur mal beim Auto zu Motor oder Getriebe. Wobei das Getriebe unseren Rollen viel näher kommt. Nur sind die Rollengehäuse selten öldicht, deswegen braucht man da Gemisch bzw. Fett als Träger.

In einigen Zeitungen und evtl. auch hier (hab nicht weiter gesucht) gibts Tips und Mischanleitungen, ich bin jedenfalls immer baff erstaunt wieviel Motoröl in das Kugellagerfett noch hineingeht bis es dünner wird, ich schätze mal so 20% Fett und 80% Öl was wirklich erstaunlich ist. Jedenfalls kann nur Öl wirklich gut in die Oberflächenstruktur der Zahnräder eindringen und dort so verbleiben wie gewünscht, gerade bei Hypoid-Getrieben.
Eine solche "Schweinerei" scheint aber kein Hersteller mehr ab Werk zu bieten, einfach verwendbares Fett ist halt billiger in der Produktion.

Mag einige Highendhersteller geben, kenne ja nicht alle. Gerade bei Hochseerollen dürfte mit ein wenig weißem Fahradfett nicht wirklich was zu reissen sein. Shimano hat da nach meiner eigenen Inaugenscheinnahme absolut den Minimalismus raus. |rolleyes

Modden bezieht sich in erster Linie auf Polieren. Dremels & Co kosten inszwischen sehr wenig, und polierte und danach öl-gefettete Reibestellen laufen viel sanfter. Übrigens unterscheiden sich darin selbst zwei ansonsten vollkommen gleiche Schwesterrollen sogar, alle reiben ein wenig anders.


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi, 
klink mich mal in diesen wirklich gelungen Thread ein. 
Suche ne Matchrolle für meine "schwere" Matchrute (3,90m, WG. -30Gr.).
Zielfische sind meist größer: Schleie, Köfis für Zander und Barsch, etc.
Wie siehts dafür mit der 8401 aus? Sind die Ersatzspulen ebenfalls flache Matchspulen, oder die gleichen wie bei der 8400?
Und nochmals zum sicher gehen: 8400 und 8401 sind baugleich?! Könnte ich mir zur 8400 auch zwei flache Matchspulen zulegen?
Danke für die Info. Und weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren Rollen.


----------



## plattform7 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Die Rolle und die Ersatzspulen sollten eigentlich rein "Auslieferungstechnisch" identisch mit der RedArc 10401 sein. Da ist das so, dass nur die Ersatzspule eine reine Matchspule ist, die andere ist de normale... Denke, dass es bei der blauen Schwester nicht anders ist... Also bekommste nur eine Matchspule... Laut Spro-Website:

1047 840BlueArc 8400 S/G           315gr   5,2:17+1   150/0,33 
1047 841BlueArc 8401 Match S/G  305gr   5,2:17+1   150/0,18

unterscheiden die sich nur im Gewicht, sonst müssen es exakt Baugleiche Rollen sein... Natürlich keine Gewähr!


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Werde mal bei Thomas nachfragen. Da wollt ich sie eh bestellen. Die 10Gr. könnten durch den dickeren Spulenkern kommen.


----------



## Hardi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,
habe eben das Ersatzteil für die Blue Arc 9400, wie in Posting 105 + 142 beschrieben aus dem Angelladen abgeholt. Jetzt ist das Provisorium wieder raus und das Gehäuse ist wieder dicht. Spro kann also auch Ersatzteile liefern.#6  Alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal bei Thomas nachfragen. Da wollt ich sie eh bestellen. Die 10Gr. könnten durch den dickeren Spulenkern kommen.


... und die anderen Kurbeln.

@Hardi: über welchen Händler ging das oder direkt?


----------



## Hardi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin AngelDet,
die Blue Arc 9400 habe ich damals über's WWW bestellt und die Übergabe fand in einer dunklen Ecke in HH am Kofferaum statt.:g 
Ein neuer Laden, Fisherman's Partner Lübeck (ist bei mir in der Nähe) hat, obwohl die Rolle nicht von Ihm stammt, sich sofort bereit erklärt das E-Teil zu bestellen. Das E-Teil war im Enteffekt eine Serviceleistung.
Vielen Dank auch gleich bei der Gelegenheit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neuer Laden, Fisherman's Partner Lübeck (ist bei mir in der Nähe) hat, obwohl die Rolle nicht von Ihm stammt, sich sofort bereit erklärt das E-Teil zu bestellen. Das E-Teil war im Enteffekt eine Serviceleistung.


Supersache! #6 Bei den Ersatzteilen trennt sich ja oft die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Promachos (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ all
Bin vorhin beim Durchlesen dieses Threads auf den Namen der spanischen Firma GRAUVELL gestoßen. Hat jemand die Rolle Grauvell Targa ZF schon gefischt oder kann mir sagen, ob sie mit Ryobi Zauber oder Red/Blue Arc baugleich ist?

Dank und Gruß
Promachos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ja, ein weiterer OEM Partner von Ryobi. Ist ein Applause (SG) Clone, EXCEL ZF ist wie die Zauber (WS) . Zu allem Durcheinander Überfluß haben die aber die Größen umbenannt, was dem Durchblick nicht gerade förderlich ist 

http://www.grauvell.nl/indexduitsland.html
http://www.grauvell.nl/images/molens/targazf.jpg
http://www.grauvell.nl/images/molens/excelzf.jpg


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

aus aktuellem Anlass bin ich diesen Trätt nochmal durchgegangen - die Passion ist nach ein paar Einsätzen auf dem BB und dabei ausreichend Salzwasserkontakt Schrott... nun muß eine neue Rolle her und da ich jetzt zwei 4er Spulen habe, sollte es schon eine weitere 4er sein - als Ersatzspule für die Passion740 bekam ich seinerzeit eine Spule von der 10400 RedArc, die sollten dann wohl auch an den anderen 4er Rollen passen.

Welche Unterschiede sind zwischen der BlueArc 7400/8400/9400 ? 
Die Anzahl der Lager ist klar, aber sonst...? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Moritz in KaKi hat grad die 7400 für knapp über 50Pi€pen im Angebot...


----------



## 2monky (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Unterschiede sind zwischen der BlueArc 7400/8400/9400 ?
> Die Anzahl der Lager ist klar, aber sonst...? |kopfkrat
> 
> P.S.: Moritz in KaKi hat grad die 7400 für knapp über 50Pi€pen im Angebot...


 
die 7 er Serie hat als Getriebe Slow Gear die 9 Serie hat Wormshaft.

Bei Gerlinger gibt es auch die Ryobi Applause 4000 für 54,90€.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@MichaelB

Erstmal:
die Spulen passen zwischen allen 3er und 4er Zauber, Applause, BlueArc7/8/9 und RedArc. Selber ausprobiert mit etlichen 3er und 4ern 

Von der Montagequalität und Robustheit (Kurbel) würde ich im Moment einer Ryobi den Vorzug vor einer Spro geben, gerade wo ich gestern eine 4er RedArc zerlegt habe incl. Rücklaufsperrenwalzen und mich frage, wieso die Alu-Zahnräder für den Wormshaftantrieb so schlecht gefertigt sein müssen? #c 
(Die S/G-Rollen sind von dem Problem nicht betroffen und somit die leichter handhabbare Version, neben der Robustheit)

Die Ryobi's laufen ab Werk anscheinend immer besser und die Klappkurbel gefällt mir zunehmend, von wegen mal eben schnell Anklappen, nicht verlieren der Gegenschraube und nicht schroten der der Gegenschraubenkappe, was etlichen ja schon passierte. Mir ist letztens auch von einer solchen Gegenschraubbefestigung die Gegenschraube (Shimano) abhanden gekommen, das finde ich überhaupt nicht lustig, wenn man die Rolle dann beim Angeln nicht verwenden kann ;+ . 
(Hatte zum Glück aber mehrere Rutensets mit  )

Die Lagerzahlen sind auch ein wenig Marketingzahlen, denn:
An Hauptlagern haben alle 3 Stück, richtig gute Edelstahllager. Ich wollte gestern mal eines (das Rotorlager) außen markieren und ritzen, nichtmal mit einer Feile oder abgebrochenen Feilenspitze geht das. Muß also schon ziemlich harter Edelstahl sein, das hält lange. 
Die Lager sind auf beiden Seiten zu, also gut fürs Salzwasser etc. Ich habe die in Motoröl gelegt, Auswaschen etc. ist da tabu.
Am Wormshaft der Wormshafter sind 2 kleine Lägerchen verbaut, dann noch eines an der Spulenauflage auf der Achse. Ein weiteres im Schnurlaufröllchen. Was sich übrigens excellent abnehmen und reinigen läßt. 
So komme ich nicht auf die Lagerzahlen einer RedArc - ich sehe nur 7+1, außer 2 Stück sind im Kurbelknauf verbaut. #c 

Die S/G = Slow Gear = Tellerradverleger wie die 8200, also BlueArc7+8 und Applause haben die W/S-Drive Kugelager nicht, was den Unterschied -2 Lager BlueArc9 zu BlueArc7 oder RedArc10 zu BlueArc8 ausmacht. Also eine S/G-Rolle hat im wesentlichen 5 Kugellager, eine W/S 7 Kugellager.


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi,

aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es mich wundert, dass aus meiner BlueArc beim Drehen kein gemahlener Kaffee herausrieselt würde ich auch mal schauen, ob Ryobi nicht die bessere Wahl wäre..
Blue > ab in den Arc aber nicht mehr in den Angelschrank...

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@theactor
BlueArc9 ? also W/S Rolle. Ist ja eine gute Interpretation für die Aluzahnrad-Kaffeemühle 

Also die Rolle auf Vordermann zu bringen geht schon, beim ersten Male dauerts, inzwischen dauert auseinander und zusammen keine 5 Minuten mehr.

MichaelB meinte zwar, die Arcs wären ausreichend gefettet #h , aber dem ist in vielen Fällen nicht so und keine Rolle ist gleich. Mir scheint, aufgrund der Nachfrage oder wegen dem Preis/Lieferdruck bei Spro oder was auch immer #c wird bei den Spro Rollen oft schlamperlich montiert, es gibt richtig toll laufende und richtige Montagsrollen. Wenn man die aufmacht fällt z.B. auf (meine schlechteste mußte dran glauben ein Puzzle zu werden :g ):

- Rotor nicht richtig fest angezogen bei einer 4er Arc, der wackelte.
- Die Mutter für das Ritzel (übrigens 10er) ist aus Alu, bei anderen aus Messing
- Die Rundungen Rotor-an Flansch sind nicht ganz rund, sehen fast so unrund wie Schabegefahr aus, tuns aber nicht.
- richtig Schmierung sucht man vergeblich, ein bischen weggedrückte weiße Paste, sonst nur schwarzer (Metall)Abriebsschmier, selbst am Sperrlager (Rolle hatte nur wenige Betriebsstunden).
- Nach Demontage, Abwischen und Waschen aller Zahnräder in Waschbenzin sieht das erstmal wieder ordentlich aus. Die RedArc hat immerhin 7 Stück.
- Neuschmierung mit Fett+Öl bringt SPÜRBAR besseren Lauf.
- Einfach nur was draufschmieren bringt nicht soviel.
- Die Wormshafter haben durch die zusätzliche Untersetzung mit den murkeligen Alurädern dort ihre Schwachstelle, die lauft nicht ultrasanft und hat Spiel auf den Achsen.
- Mit einem Fixing durch U-Scheiben läuft dir Rolle jetzt satter, allerdings ist die Zahnradfinierung immer noch suboptimal, den Ultrasanftlauf habe ich noch nicht ganz erreicht, immerhin geht das so aber und ist besser als die meisten Rollen überhaupt. 
- Einige Elemente der WS-Arc wie die Ritzellagerung, die Rücklaufsperre+Framelagerung sowie der drehbare Hartmetallmitnehmer sowie die steile 3er Windungsschnecke mit geringer Verirrungsgefahr sind klasse #6#6#6, auch die PE-Lagerkunststoff Unterfütterungsbuchsen.
- Die Hauptübersetzung ist übrigens exakt 7:35 = 1:5,0 und der Slowhub 3,9:1, was fast 20 Windungen auf einen Spulenhub heißt.


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

na mal sehn ob es heute eine neue Arc gibt... oder eben eine andere 4er.

Von wegen genügend gefettet: ich denke mal, daß meine letzten Mai gekaufte 8200 noch aus der Produktion von Anfang 2005 oder sogar Ende 2004 stammt... vielleicht wurde da noch gewissenhafter gearbeitet #c 

@Arctor: Deine Mühle könnte gut dem KKS und Hänger Lösen zum Opfer gefallen sein, die Wurmwellen sollen das ja nicht soooo gern mögen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Arctor: Deine Mühle könnte gut dem KKS und Hänger Lösen zum Opfer gefallen sein, die Wurmwellen sollen das ja nicht soooo gern mögen.


 Der Mitnehmer der Achse drückt nur gegen den WS aus Duraluminium, stark aber nicht unendlich stark. 

Für eine WS-Rolle wäre ein Hindrehen zum hintersten Punkt (Spule/achse max. drin) am angesagtesten, da dort am Ende die meiste Stabilität und höchste Unwichtigkeit herrscht, bevor man kräftiger rummdonnert. In Mittelstellung ist es am schlechtesten für die Wormshaftachse.

Jeder Schlag und Zug über das Schnurlaufröllchen zur Spule geht gebremst oder eben nicht gebremst (Bremse zu) über die Achse zum Mitnehmer und von dort über einen kurzen Hebel von max. 1,2cm auf den Wormshaft, wogegen sich der auf dem Wormshaft reitende Mitnehmer abstützt. Jeder Schlag geht also von den etwa 2,5cm Spulenhalbmesser übersetzt auf den Mitnehmer. Sollte man nicht zu dolle treiben. 

Außerdem sind die S/G Rollen mit mehreren abstützenden Gleitbahnen da robuster und die evtl. rauhe Gleitstelle Achsenmitnehmer auf Tellerrad ist leicht nachzupolieren.


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

nachdem ich mir letzten Freitag die Blue 7400 zum BB-Angeln "für 55€ gezogen" habe, ist sie natürlich sofort auf dem Seziertisch gelandet  
Die Fettfüllung war in der Tat mager, deutlich weniger als noch bei meiner letztjährigen 8200 - sensibilisiert durch Trääts wie diesen hier ist sowas aber kein wirkliches Prob mehr #6 

Interessant der direkte Vergleich zur Passion: das Gehäuse ist mit "richtigen" Schrauben, also mit Gewindeschrauben, verschraubt und die Spaltmaße zwischen den Gehäusehälften sind viel enger, den Deckel kann man nicht drauf werfen sondern er wirkt eher eingepasst. Zwischen Lager und Tellerrad sitzen Anlaufscheiben aus Buntmetall, eine Passion kann drauf verzichten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hätte da malwieder n Problem ...


Bei mir scheint beim Kurbelknauf meiner Red Arc irgendwie Dreck reingekommen zu sein , jedenfalls machts da auf einmal Geräusche |evil: 

Ists möglich den kurbelknauf irgendwie abzubauen /hat jemand ne Idee wie man das reinigen könnte ?

Weder Ausspülen noch der intensive Einsatz von WD-40 haben geholfen ...

Oder muss ich mir jetzt ne neue Kurbel bestellen :r 

@ Angeldet : Dein postfach ist voll #d


----------



## 2monky (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

wenn ich dazu komme schau ich auch mal in meine neue Ryobi Applause 4000.

Die Rolle läuft leise und gleichmässig und macht einen stabilen Eindruck, wobei die Schnurverlegung nicht ganz so optimal ist, aber die aufgespulte geflochtene läuft sauber ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir scheint beim Kurbelknauf meiner Red Arc irgendwie Dreck reingekommen zu sein , jedenfalls machts da auf einmal Geräusche |evil:
> Ists möglich den kurbelknauf irgendwie abzubauen /hat jemand ne Idee wie man das reinigen könnte ?
> 
> @ Angeldet : Dein postfach ist voll #d


Ich weiß, ging viel zu schnell, werde heute oder morgen mal alles komplett leeren |rolleyes 

Was im Metallkurbelknauf genau drin ist weiß ich auch noch nicht, müßten aber rechnerisch 2 Kugellager drin sein, weil die sonst nirgendwo in der Rolle RedArc10 oder BlueArc8 auftauchen.
Wenn die Microkugellager ein paar Sandkörnchen gefressen haben, ist das natürlich übel, weil der Knauf nicht schraubbar ist. 

Sag ich ja immer *tob und schimpf* |krach: #q 
Der Kurbelknauf gehört schraubbar, wartbar und auswechselbar. Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Initiative starten und kräftig überrall meckern, auch bei den Händlern, per Email etc.? |kopfkrat 
*toben aus*

Ich habe mir ein paar 8er Metallgriffkurbeln gekauft, die kann ich mal zerlegen, will auf jeden Fall eine schlachten und auf Gewindebohrmöglichkeit testen. Müßtest also noch einen Moment dich gedulden, da diese Woche alles rappelvoll ist. 

Ich würde sonst mal probieren die Kurbel ganz in gutes Kriechöl zu legen und nach einem Tag oder so die mit viel Druck und Reibung ganz kräftig gewaltsam zu drehen, so daß sich die Körnchen wegreiben - so als Notbehelf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				2monky schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dazu komme schau ich auch mal in meine neue Ryobi Applause 4000.


Schaffste ein Foto, speziell von den Gleitbahnen/Führungsstäben des Schnurverlegers/Achsenmitnehmerstückes? :m #h

Achso:
Kurze Hilfestellung zum richtigen Zerlegen einer Zauber/Arc+Co:

Vorher: Ein Tablett mit Zeitungspapier oder Zewa ausgelegt (gegen wegrollen/klimpern) und eine Blechdose oder so incl. guter Beleuchtung bereitlegen, auch eine Sortierbox ist nett.
Dazu Absicherung gegen Hunde, Katzen oder Kinder sowie Wind/Durchzug usw., das wird schnell ganz übel. Also störungsfrei arbeiten. Man braucht einen oder zwei (Gr.) Kreuzschlitzschrauberdreher, einen 10er Gabelschlüssel als Mindestwerkzeug.

1. Spule abnehmen 
2. Kurbel abnehmen, Gegenrändelschraube (Spro) oder Kappe/Innenschraube (Ryobi)
3. Von der Achse die Kunststoffscheiben (schwer) und die beiden Metallscheiben abnehmen.
4. Die kleine Sicherungsschraube neben der großen Mutter herausdrehen.
5. Die Mutter mit einem 10er Gabelschlüssel als normales Gewinde nach links losdrehen und abnehmen.
6. Rotor mit leichtem Ruckel abnehmen.
7. Hinten am Gehäuse die goldlackige Plastikblende abnehmen.
8. Alle Gehäuseschrauben um den Deckel lösen (3 oder 4), jetzt weiß man auch wieso der Rotor ab muß.
9. Am Rotorflansch oben die kleine Senkkopfschraube von der Bedienachse der Rücklaufsperre abschrauben, so daß das gußsilberne Buchsenteil locker ist.
10. Deckel abnehmen
11. Bogenfeder oben im Gehäuse herausnehmen, merken wie sie sitzt (mit Aussparung nach oben).
12. Bedienachse/Hebelchen hinten am Gehäuse nach hinten herausziehen, vom Flansch das gußsilberne Teil mit der kleinen Schraube am besten gleich wieder auf die Bedienwelle stecken und etwas einschrauben, damit die Teile nicht diffundieren.
13. Jetzt kann man das Großrad mit Kugellager herausnehmen, schauen nach der Reihenfolge der bis zu 3 Zwischenscheiben, die je nach Lagerspiel da sind oder nicht.
14. Jetzt kommt man an das Innenleben und kann was sehen.

15. Zusammenbauen in umgekehrter Reihenfolge, no-problem wenn die Teile alle noch da sind.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Verdammt , ich dachte mir schon das das problematisch wird ...

Das mit dem in Öl legen und danach die Körnchen "wegreiben" werd ich nochmal testen , vielleicht hilfts ja .


----------



## 2monky (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Schaffste ein Foto, speziell von den Gleitbahnen/Führungsstäben des Schnurverlegers/Achsenmitnehmerstückes? :m #h


 
hier mal 2 Bilder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Klaus!

Das ist ja fein mit dem Bild und nun weiß ich definitiv, daß die Applause genau gleich zur Spro BlueArc_8 aufgebaut ist und ein Stück ordentlicher gefettet ist als einige der Magerfett-Spros zur Zeit |rolleyes , wie man um dein Schnurverlegetellerrad gut sehen kann. Thx! #h 
Es ist auch nur eine zusätzliche Führungsachse (Stahlstab) unten zu sehen, obwohl das Foto da etwas dunkel ist. Ich hatte den Verdacht, daß die Spro da evtl. einen Führungsstab weniger drin hat, weil man könnte noch eine 2 Stange einsetzen, die Bohrungen sind da. Die Ecusima/Passion haben sowas gar nicht.
Die Farbe ist ja auch mehr silbergrau als weißgrau, das ist gut. 

Hoffentlich sind Dir die Teile nach dem Foto nicht vom Tisch gekullert, von wegen Tablett und so


----------



## 2monky (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja fein mit dem Bild und nun weiß ich definitiv, daß die Applause genau gleich zur Spro BlueArc_8 aufgebaut ist und ein Stück ordentlicher gefettet ist als einige der Magerfett-Spros zur Zeit |rolleyes , wie man um dein Schnurverlegetellerrad gut sehen kann. Thx! #h
> Es ist auch nur eine zusätzliche Führungsachse (Stahlstab) unten zu sehen, obwohl das Foto da etwas dunkel ist. Ich hatte den Verdacht, daß die Spro da evtl. einen Führungsstab weniger drin hat, weil man könnte noch eine 2 Stange einsetzen, die Bohrungen sind da. Die Ecusima/Passion haben sowas gar nicht.
> Die Farbe ist ja auch mehr silbergrau als weißgrau, das ist gut.
> 
> Hoffentlich sind Dir die Teile nach dem Foto nicht vom Tisch gekullert, von wegen Tablett und so


 
ist ja nicht viel drin zum kullern, zur Demontage reicht wie von dir geschrieben ein 10 Schlüssel und ein Schweizer Messer 

Die Schrauben waren auch mit Schraubensicherung versehen was eine recht ordentliche Montage vermuten lässt.

Aber als gut gefettet würde ich das vorhandene nicht ansehen, möglicherweise bin ich durch die Arbeit da andere Mengen gewohnt. Welches Fett sollte man zum schmieren verwenden, ich haben von "normalem Lagerfett" über Lebensmittelfett, Siliconfett (bis 200 Grad) spezial Wälzlagerfett alles greifbar.

Wenn man an der Rolle nur die Endkappe abnimmt könnte man mit einer Kanüle das innere sauber nachfetten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich nehme eine Mischung ca. 30% gutes Mehrzweckfett (salzwasserfest)+ 70% Motoröl HD-Synthetik 

Jetzt sieht man mehr  klar ist das nicht genug Fett, aber eben gerade ausreichend damit es nicht zu dolle schabt ...|rolleyes


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

erwähnte Führungsstange ist auch bei den 7er Blue mit drin |bla: 

Zum Thema Fett: ich werde in Zukunft das Fett nehmen, welches auch an Kraftspannfuttern in der Metallbearbeitung Verwendung findet, das ist nicht nur druckstabil sondern auch extrem abwaschfest #6 
Bei Interesse einfach mal PN :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Yes! Die 7200er Blue bei ebay für 38 Euro inclusive Versand abgestaubt. :m


----------



## Yupii (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

ich liebäugele mit einer Blue Arc 7500 fürs Köhlerangeln und sonstigem Pilken in Norge. Passt von irgend einem Modell der T-Knauf, denn der Originalknopf ist für mich gerade in der Größe ne Katastrophe? Wenn man was Größeres dranhat, muss ich auch ordentlich zupacken können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Die Blue Arc 7500  hat einen ordentlichen großen T-Knauf und eine lange Kurbel.


----------



## Yupii (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

das wollte ich von Dir hören:m


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Sind die 7xxx und die 9xxx Arcs irgendwie größer als die 8xxx. Ich lese hier immer das die zum Pilken und sonstwas genommen werden. Das würd ich meiner 8xxx nicht zu trauen. Und ich hab schon die größte Variante.


----------



## Yupii (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die 7xxx und die 9xxx Arcs irgendwie größer als die 8xxx. Ich lese hier immer das die zum Pilken und sonstwas genommen werden. Das würd ich meiner 8xxx nicht zu trauen. Und ich hab schon die größte Variante.


es gibt eine 7500 und eine 7550Variante. Die sind größer und wiegen auch ein büschen mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

genau. Nur die "dicken Sonderrollen", die bei Spro der 7000er Serie zugeschlagen werden, sind viel größer. Entsprechen der Ryobi Applause 6000 und 8000. Mit fast 600g sind das richtige Klopper. 
Man fragt sich, was man im Süßwasser damit sollte. |kopfkrat 
Für Fische unter 2m eigentlich überdimensioniert :m


----------



## MichaelB (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

heute habe ich mir die E-Kurbel für die Passion720 abgeholt - passt bis auf die Gewindelänge exakt an die BlueArc 8200, und somit hat das Röllchen endlich eine g´scheite Kurbel #6 

Ein Foto gibt´s wenn ich das Gewinde eingekürzt habe :g 

@AngelDet: da ist was Fettiges unterwegs #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moinsen,
ich habe mich heute dank der ausführlichen Zerlegeanleitung von AngelDet an meine 940er getraut. Die Schmierung war echt extrem mager#q. Habe mir im Baumarkt eine Tube Titanfett in einer Spritze besorgt. Dank der langen, dünnen Kanüle bin ich mit dem Fett in alle Ecken gekommen, ohne die Rolle komplett zerlegen zu müssen. Dann noch die leichtlaufenden Teile geölt (Kurbel,Spulenachse,Schnurlaufröllchen usw.) Nu is allet juut.|supergri. Kann ich nur jedem Red,Blue-Neuling empfehlen#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Foto gibt´s wenn ich das Gewinde eingekürzt habe :g
> 
> @AngelDet: da ist was Fettiges unterwegs #h


und angekommen!  #6 

Das Kürzen der Sechskant-Kurbelachse ging bei mir am besten mit der Schleifmaschine, da braucht man auch nichts einzuspannen wie beim Sägen oder so, und die Rundung am Ende geht auch ratz fatz. Nochmal mit einer anderen M3 wieder freigebohrt und dann geht das schon.


----------



## YuryR. (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

wie sieht es bei spro mit garantie aus?

kann ich mir so eine bluarc einfach bei ebay z.b. kaufen und im garantiefall schicke ich die zu spro direkt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Das ist eine gute Frage! Gibt es Zentralen Service bei Spro?

Erstmal steht aber der verkaufende Händler, auch bei ebay, in der Servicekette und dafür ein.
Da ist es eigentlich schon klug, sich vorher über die Serviceleistungen Gedanken zu machen und nicht auf 5 EUR so extrem zu schauen und knautschen. 
Bei den Wormshaftern schätze ich z.B. mal, daß man da öfter ein bischen Wormshaft&Co nachbestellen können sollte, da sich dann Gewaltakte beim Hängerlösen mit ein paar Service-Euros verschmerzen lassen.


----------



## argon08 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

auf grund der sehr guten meinung hier im board hab ich mir anfang februar auch eine bluearc 7300 zugelegt. nun ca vor 8 wochen bemerke ich beim spinnfischen ein "knacken" beim kurbeln#cab da an störte mich das natürlich unheimlich. also ich die rolle zu dem händler gebracht da ich davon ausgegangen bin das irgendwas kaputt ist. er die rolle nicht mal 1min angeschaut und meint sie wäre in ordnung ????ich probiert und tatsächlich nichts zu hören.er meinte er könnte die rolle einschicken und kontrollieren lassen aber würde 15 €|krach:kosten riet mir aber abzuwarten bis entweder etwas kaputt geht oder das gerausch so stark ist das es gar nicht mehr zu überhören ist(als händler meines vertrauens hätte ich erwartet das er das ding tauscht da er es sowieso hätte bei spro tauschen können 15€ find ich auch mal total übertrieben!!!nächstes mal ebay)
nun inzwischen war ich schon mit der rolle 2-3 bei ihm aber immer wenn ich dort bin macht sie kein mucks 

beim angeln ganz deutlich zu hören (leider auch nicht immer)und ansonsten nichts kann mir einer einen tip geben#c#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> beim angeln ganz deutlich zu hören (leider auch nicht immer)und ansonsten nichts kann mir einer einen tip geben#c#c


@argon08
Immerhin heißt das "nicht immer" ja auch, daß es nichts manifestes und damit ein schwerwiegendes Problem ist.

Haste die Kurbelgegenschraube auch genügend fest angezogen? (aber wiederum bitte nicht abdrehen  ) 

Beschreib ansonsten mal ein wenig genauer, was passiert, in welcher Kurbelstellung und Bewegung oder bei welcher Aktion, also Wobbler oder Spinner welcher Größe dran, wieviel Last also oder leer. 

Das Schnurlaufröllchen ohne genügend Schmierung kann auch ein helles "Tock" machen, oder eben das "alte Montageleiden", die beiden Bügelschrauben am Rotor mal kontrollieren und gefühlvoll nachziehen. Der Schlacker kann zu einem Schnarren, Klappern oder Tackern führen.


----------



## argon08 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

ich benutze eigentlich alle spinnköder von spinner ,gummi zu wobblern( in allen möglichen grössen).es ist nicht feststellbar wann oder wodurch das problem auftritt??an der kurbel kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da das problem dauerhaft auftreten müste


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Das Symptom wird so immer noch nicht klar.
Neben den Bügelschrauben kontrollieren kann man noch mehr machen. 

Erstmal versuchen das Problem irgendwie zu produzieren. Schnell drehen, langsam drehen, auch mal 10 min oder so. Ein Stück Schnur opfern, einspannen, Bremse los und gegen den Zug langsam drehen. Etwas schneller. Der ca. halbe Meter verdrallt, am besten gleich abschneiden, ist aber egal. Kann man auch einen Wirbel dazu nehmen. Zug mal steigern, schneller und langsamer drehen. Bis man das Symptom hat. Last und Tempo wechseln.

Nächster Test geht mit Spule ab, leer drehen, ganz schnell und schneller, ganz langsam. Das Schnurlaufröllchen mit einem dünnen Klebesteifen wie Tesa-Krepp in der Rille umwickeln, festkleben. Irgendwann sollte man das Problem festmachen und reproduzieren können, beim Angeln tut die Rolle auch nichts anderes.


----------



## argon08 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

es ist eher beim langsam kurbeln. beim schneller kurbeln ist es weg.aufmachen will ich die rolle eigentlich nicht da sonst die garantie flöten geht und das sehe ich gar nicht ein


----------



## André Linnemann (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich muss mich jetzt mal hier einklinken. Ich habe mir eine *Spro Blue Arc 7400* zugelegt. Mir sind bei dieser Rolle jetzt zwei Dinge aufgefallen:

1. Sobald die Spule komplett ausgefahren ist und komplett eingefahren ist, gibt es jeweils ein leises knackendes Geräusch. Ist das normal?

2. Ich habe das Gefühl die Kurbel hat einen Hauch Spiel. Korrekt festgezogen ist sie. Entweder liegt es an der Kurbel selbst oder an dem "Collar" (Nr. 59 lt. Verpackung) - wenn da jemand was mit anfangen kann. 

Könnte mir hier jemand einen helfenden Tipp geben? Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## bennie (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

sagt mal, ohne jetzt 14 seiten lesen zu wollen:

gibts es gravierende unterschiede zwischen der 710 und der 910?

brauch nen röllchen für meine predator xs jig von fox 

oder lieber gleich die rote, die ja nur 3-4 € über der 910 liegt ....


----------



## Lionhead (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Nimm die 7100 oder die 8100, das sind die Modelle ohne  Wormshaft.
Die 9100 ist fast baugleich mit der 10100 (Red Arc) und hat Wormshaft und die von mehreren Usern beschriebenen Probleme.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

die da ganz kurz zusammengefasst heißen?


----------



## Stefan6 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich hab die Blue Arc 9300 seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren und noch nicht ein Problem gehabt.Setze die zum Gufi-Angeln auf Zander ein.:m


----------



## André Linnemann (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				André Linnemann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich jetzt mal hier einklinken. Ich habe mir eine *Spro Blue Arc 7400* zugelegt. Mir sind bei dieser Rolle jetzt zwei Dinge aufgefallen:
> 
> 1. Sobald die Spule komplett ausgefahren ist und komplett eingefahren ist, gibt es jeweils ein leises knackendes Geräusch. Ist das normal?
> 
> ...



Hat vielleicht doch jemand einen Tipp zu meinem Problem?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Blue Arc Knackis ,
sind ja wohl gerade 2 hier am rätseln!

Eigentlich ist dies ein Rückgabe/Wandelungsgrund, weil dieses Rollenexemplar nicht besonders sauber montiert wurde.  Wenn irgend möglich auch zu empfehlen, weil sich jede Rolle nun mal ein wenig anders anfühlt

Bei den Rollen mit dem SG-Tellerrad ist der Mitnehmer auf dem Tellerrad als sehr einfaches Aludruckgußteil mit einer 3stufigen S-Kurve sehr wenig bearbeit und finiert, sozusagen das schlechteste Teil an der ganzen Rolle, voll unter Niveau im Vergleich zu den vielen anderen hervorragenden Teilen. |gr:  Bezüglich sauberster Fertigung einfach stark suboptimal.
Wenn da ein paar Grate oder Reste überstehen, habt ihr ganz schnell die beschriebenen Effekte mit Knacken, schaben usw. Liegt sehr nahe, wenn der Effekt genau synchron zur Stellung der Spule kommt, dann würde ich fast 100% drauf tippen. 

Abhilfe wäre: Entweder Tauschen, s.o.,
oder selber Hand anlegen, Verlegegetriebe freilegen und den Achsenmitnehmer auf dem Tellerrad rausnehmen, säubern und mal auf Grate absuchen, die man mit einem Taschenmesser etc. wegschaben kann. Wenn da was aus einer Druckphase besonders in der S-Führung herumsteht, habt ihr den Übeltäter. Danach kann man auch gleich für genügend Fett an allen Stellen sorgen 

Wundert mich an sich auch nicht so sehr, meine Kritik an der schlechter werdenden Montage war ja schon ein paar Mal hier zu lesen, und betrifft wohl eine sehr schludrige Qualitätssicherung bei der Montage, weil lockere Schrauben, mangelnde Fettung oder scharfe Grate und unsaubere bewegliche Führungen sind ein Mangel.
Mit wachsender Nachfrage könnte die Montage immer noch schlechter geworden sein. #d 

Wieso da sozusagen B-Ware Rollen auftauchen weiß ich auch nicht. Regentaucher schrieb aber mal, daß er selber eine Qualitätskontrolle bei Mitchell-Rollen durchführt und dort auch kräftig aussortiert und sofort rücksendet. Die bekommt bestimmt jemand anders. |evil: 
Das erscheint mit symptomatisch für die heutige Marktwelt. 

Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet dies auch einen guten Händler von einem schlechten. Daß die Produkte dem angepriesenen entsprechen, dazu ist auch er verpflichtet. 
Und bei stark variierender Produktqualität sollte der Händler ohne guten eigenen Test wenigstens sehr kulant umtauschen, die groben Schnitzer aber auch erkennen 
Denkt mal drüber nach, was ihr wo kauft! #h


----------



## André Linnemann (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder selber Hand anlegen, Verlegegetriebe freilegen und den Achsenmitnehmer auf dem Tellerrad rausnehmen, säubern und mal auf Grate absuchen, die man mit einem Taschenmesser etc. wegschaben kann. Wenn da was aus einer Druckphase besonders in der S-Führung herumsteht, habt ihr den Übeltäter. Danach kann man auch gleich für genügend Fett an allen Stellen sorgen


Da muss ich mal nachhaken: Wo genau ist der Achsenmitnehmer? Wenn das entgraten den Fehler behebt, dann würde ich nämlich lieber selbst Hand anlegen. Ich fahre jetzt für ein paar Tage nach Holland zum Polderangeln und würde auf die Rolle nur ungern verzichten...

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Schau mal hier, das gute Foto #6 von 2monky im Posting-189 zeigt das gerade ganz gut (und Foto ist besser als Teilenr. auf dem Explosionsplan  )

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=44846&d=1149110303

Am Ende des Rollengehäuses ganz rechts geht die Stahlachse in ein Gußstück über (Spule/Achse in hinterster Stellung), mit der Kreuzschlitzschraube festgeschraubt.

Tip: markiere die Spulenstahlachse vorne an der Spulenaufnahme, wo oben ist. Besser (für Leichtlauf) man montiert die genauso wieder. Ab Werk gibt es keine Markierung bei den Rollen, und bei einem symetrischen Einsteckende hat man 2 Möglichkeiten.

Dieses Gußstück ist der Mitnehmer der Achse, das Kuppelstück zwischen dem darunter liegenden Tellerrad und der Achse. Das Tellerrad hat einen mitgespritzten Nocken drauf, der in einer S-artigen Aussparung in dem Mitnehmergußstück läuft (etwa unter der Kreuzschlitzschraube auf dem Bild).
Um den Nocken herum, auf der Tellerradoberfläche oder der S-Aussparung oder den Gleitflächen des Mitnehmers auf dem Tellerrad können Unebenheiten oder Grate sein - höchstwahrscheinlich eben da. 

Wenn man die Auflage+Reibflächen auch ein bischen poliert, läuft alles mit Fett versehen noch viel leichter. Gut eignet sich z.B. ein Dremel (o.ä.) mit diesen weißen Filzpolierstücken. Macht nichts kaputt, aber schön spiegelblank.

Die gleiche Konstruktion findet man neben Applause, BlueArc 7+8 auch bei Ecusima und Passion Rollen.

Wenn man den Mitnehmer von der Achse entfernt hat, kann man auch gleich mal die Achse hin und her schieben durch das Ritzel, ob dort irgend etwas schabt, was eigentlich unwahrscheinlich ist.

Nochmal angemerkt: Auf dem Foto sieht man gut, wie dick die Zentralachse und die Zähne des Verlegertellerrads sind, im Vergleich zur Gehäusegröße. #6


----------



## André Linnemann (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Vielen Dank für die 1A Erklärung :m

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## André Linnemann (2. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich habe jetzt die Rolle einmal komplett zerlegt und die S-artige Aussparung in dem Mitnehmergußstück mit einem Dremel "bearbeitet". Beim Zusammenbau hat die Rolle dann direkt noch ihr Fett abbekommen :q 

Jetzt hab ich jedoch noch ein Problem. Sobald die Spule sich auf der Hauptachse befindet und ich kurble gibt es immer noch ein klackendes Geräusch. Jetzt jedoch nur dann wenn die Spule in der äußersten Position "ausgefahren" ist und wieder einfährt. Wenn ich ohne Spule kurble kommt dieses Geräusch nicht. Ich habe das gleich mit der Ersatzspule ausprobiert, auch hier gibt es ein klackendes Geräusch. 

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				André Linnemann schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt jedoch nur dann wenn die Spule in der äußersten Position "ausgefahren" ist und wieder einfährt. Wenn ich ohne Spule kurble kommt dieses Geräusch nicht.


Also das hört sich prinzipiell bei : Spule ab - Geräusch weg , nach einer verbogenen Achse an. Die Rollen sind schon sehr eng im Rotor gearbeitet, wie man es z.B. merkt wenn man die Spulen von 3er und 4er Rollen tauschen will.

Kann nur mit der Geräuschbeschreibung "klackendes" nichts anfangen, Rotorberührungen der Spule ergeben ein singend-klingendes oder schabendes Geräusch.
Berührungen mit dem Rotor kann man sehen, wenn man langsam dreht und die Bewegung genau verfolgt.


----------



## André Linnemann (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Es ist kein schleifendes Geräusch - also nicht so als sei die Hauptachse verbogen. Es ist ein "klack-klack" - besser kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben. Wenn ich das nicht in den Griff bekomme kann ich wohl nur zu meinem Dealer des Vertrauens gehen. Was aber wird der sagen wenn er sieht dass ich die Rolle schon geöffnet habe? Und was sagt Spro? Und wie wäre die weitere Vorgehensweise von Spro? Fragen über Fragen  

Edit: Und ich glaube ich lege mir dann doch eine andere Rolle zu...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Haste das Spiel der Verleger-Führung denn nicht kontrolliert? 
Ist natürlich auch ein bischen schwer, wenn man keinen Vergleichsmaßstab hat.  
So auf die Ferne kann ich leider auch nichts genaueres sehen bzw. dazu sagen. #c 

Insofern also doch Austausch. 
Mit dem Aufmachen der Rolle würde ich mir mal nicht zuviel Gedanken machen - bei der schludrigen Montage  weiß eh wohl keiner so genau bescheid. ;+ 
Wichtig ist nur, daß Du nichts (offensichtlich, schlimmer) kaputt gemacht oder zerkratzt hast und das Fett nicht gerade aus dem Gehäuse tropft.

Wenn die Leuts (Spro) solche schlechten Teile/Montagen ausliefern, sind immerhin sie selber schuld :g . Bezweifel stark, daß sich bei den Herstellungskosten noch jemand viel Mühe mit Kontrolle und Analyse macht.

Kann man nur jedem raten die (jede) Rolle möglichst gleich auf Laufprobleme, Unsauberkeiten in der Montage etc. zu prüfen, passiert wohl bei allen Anbietern und Marken inzwischen, daß da Kuckuckseier drunter sind.


----------



## degl (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@AndreeLinnemann,

ich geh mal noch etwas weiter und behaupte,das eh keiner aus dem Vertrieb die Rolle nach dem Tausch checkt.
In dieser Preisklasse werden einfach "Austausch" eingepreist.
Ich habe letztens einen Videorkorder nach nem 3/4 Jahr zurückbringen müssen,weil er einfach stehen blieb........ich bekam einen Neuen.........der alte wanderte ungeprüft in den E-Schrottcontainer.(das ist Verbrieft)
Also wenn du dir sicher bist,das du den "Fehler" nicht zu verantworten hast,dann reklamieren.........wir eh viel zu wenig gemacht#6 

gruß degl


----------



## argon08 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

sorry 
mein händler würde die rolle einschicken würde mich 15 teuro kosten!angeblich verlangt das spro! seit dem kaufe ich bei dem händler keine teueren sachen entweder ebay oder im netz spar ich mir bischen was und der service ist sogar manchmal besser.und spro versuche immer mehr aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry
> mein händler würde die rolle einschicken würde mich 15 teuro kosten!angeblich verlangt das spro! seit dem kaufe ich bei dem händler keine teueren sachen


Den Händler solltest Du wohl besser meiden. Ich halte das mal für eine Schutzbehauptung bzw. handfeste Verarschung um Wandelung/Minderung etc. auszuhebeln.

Inzwischen ist es wohl leider so, daß nur ein Händler mit genügend Umsatzstärke bei einem Hersteller/Vertreiber genügend Druck machen und seinen Kunden gegenüber serviceorientiert und kulant sein kann, wer da zu klein ist, ist angearscht. Egal ob Spro oder Shimano. Schöne neue Raubtierkapitalismuswelt. |rolleyes 

Das führt dann u.a. zu der lästigen Situation, das man sich für jede Produktschiene den geeigneten Händler suchen muß, keiner kann mehr alles haben.


----------



## André Linnemann (4. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

So, ich bin jetzt des Rätsels Lösung ein Stückchen näher:

Der Verursacher für das "klacken" ist die Hauptachse. Diese hat etwa 1-2mm Spiel. Wenn nun die Spule auf der Hauptachse ist, verursacht genau dieser Spielraum das klackende Geräusch. (Wenn ich die Hauptachse mit zwei Fingern auf und ab bewege kommt genau dieses Geräusch). Kann ich die irgendwie "feststellen", so dass da kein Spiel mehr ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Aha, wenn Du jetzt meinst, daß die Hauptachse sich mit dem Spiel in Längsrichtung der Rolle so hin und her bewegen läßt, ja?

Hört sich etwas komisch an, aber meiner Einschätzung nach hast du zu leichtes Öl genommen (dünnes Nähmaschinenöl oder so?) und die Geschichte läuft zu leicht.
Für die Durchführung der Achse durch das Ritzel bevorzuge ich Motoröl, das haftet besser und bleibt da auch, mit einer etwas höheren Laufreibung am Anfang und einem schönen schwebenden Film nach einer Verteilungszeit. Die Klebewirkung des richtigen Öles+ Fettes ist schon wichtig, damit alle losen Teile ein wenig gebremst werden.

Mit einem Q-Tip kann man die Ritzelbohrung für die Achse gut säubern, da etwas zähereres Öl hinein und Achsenschlackern ist vorbei.


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

@DoktorDet: kannst Du mittlerweile etwas zu dem "weißen" Fett sagen?

Ich benutze meine Arcs nur zum BB-Angeln und kann deshalb erst ab Ende kommenden Monats Erfahrungen sammeln...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## friggler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@MichaelB
Wie lange/oft benutzt Du die Arcs (welches Modell?) schon im Salzwasser?
Die Salzwassertauglichkeit würde mich sehr interessieren, da Ich überlege mir eine fürs Mefoangeln und Dorschstippen vom Schlauchboot aus zu holen.

Wer hat sonst noch Erfahrungen zur Salzwassertauglichkeit der Arcs?

Die Blue und die Reds sind bis auf die Kurbel und die Farbe identisch?-oder gibt es doch noch andere Unterschiede?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@MichaelB
Das weiße Fett löst das Problem der Antriebsritzel für den Wormshaft auf jeden Fall, allerdings läuft es selber etwas leicht mahlend - "mehlig" würde ich mal sagen, was nicht so superleichtlaufend ist. 

Ich habe auch am Wochenende eine andere Rolle mit langwährender Graphitfettschmierung begutachten dürfen, so überzeugend im Sanftlauf ist das alles nicht, Universalkugellagerfett+Motoröl ist bisher nicht zu schlagen im Laufergebnis. 

Eine ganze Rolle habe ich mit dem weißen Fett aufgrund des mehligen Feeling nicht gefettet, bei meinen viel eingesetzten Red-Arcs ist das aber im Laufe der letzten Wochen alles glatter geworden, gerade gestern hatte ich zwei intensiv im Einsatz (erfolgreich  ), könnte also sein das sich das Fett bei Gebrauch noch verbessert oder ich Einmischungen mit dem anderen Fett habe, die Rollen sind im Moment verschieden geschmiert an den jeweiligen Stellen, also Wälzlagerfett, Fett+Ölmischung, Öl pur.


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

@Friggler: die Farbe ist nicht der einzige Unterschied zwischen Blue und Red - lies mal hier im Forum, da ist es genauestens erklärt :m 
Blue Arc 8200 benutze ich seit letztes Jahr Mai klaglos auf dem BB #6  
Und weil sie mir so gut gefällt ist jetzt eine 7400 hinzu gekommen :l 

@AngelDet: also ist das weiße Fett auch nicht der Stein der Weisen... welches Motoröl genau? Ich meine eher höhere oder eher niedrigere Viskosität?
Wobei... Teflon-Kettenspray (Dry Lube) könnte vielleicht der Bringer sein... für per se hochbelastete Motorradketzten war das seinerzeit das beste was ich je auf meine Motorradkatten geschmiert habe #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



MichaelB schrieb:


> welches Motoröl genau? Ich meine eher höhere oder eher niedrigere Viskosität?


Hab dir ne PN geschrieben mit dem Link auf eine Anleitung, die ich gerne für Thomas' Magazin mal schreiben wollte, nur die vielen Bilder müssen dafür ja alle wieder raus und separiert werden - was ich bisher scheute.  Schaff ich hoffentlich bald mal ...

@friggler
Das Material der Rollen ist schon salzwasserfest (mit Ausnahme der Kugellager dier Billigserien Passion, Ecusima und Co ), die Rollen selber sind nicht extra abgedichtet und damit kommt schnell Wasser hinein. 
Ohne genügend Schmierung und regelmäßige Wartung geht aber auch das Material in die Knie, sofort nicht.
Was ich mal ausprobieren möchte: Rolle voll Fett, sozusagen Lifetimefettung, unter Abdichtung des Schalthebels, des Wartunglöchleins hinter der Blende und der Auflagekanten des Deckels. Müßte z.B. mit Hylomar für eine lange (U-)Wassersaison funzen.

Eine mir in die Hände gefallene und zerlegte eine Woche gesalzte RedArc hatte auch keinerlei erkennbare wesentliche Salzwasserspuren, lediglich ein paar Kratzer waren dunkelgrau angelaufen. Daß der Wormshaft beim harten Küstenzocken beeinträchtigt werden kann (Rappellauf) steht auf einem anderen Blatt, hat aber was mit sorgsam oder "ist-mir egal" zu tun. #h


----------



## friggler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich hatt auch vorher schon einige Stunden Lektüre hinter mir, es gibt ja nur einen Beitrag zu den Arcs )...
Boardsuche:
Die folgenden Wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurden in der Suchanfrage ignoriert: *Red*, *arc*
War aber genau deswegen der Meinung es so gelesen zu haben-oder Ich habs falsch gelesen/verstanden?

Andreas

Edit
THX @ Michael und Angeldet
 Die Salzwasserfestigkeit hört sich gut an. Pflege und fetten/ölen ist ja immer angebracht wenn es länger halten soll.
 Ich dachte eigentlich an eine 8300/8400er mit SG. 
Wenn es da technische oder qualitative unterschiede bei Red/Blue gibt wäre eine Info nett. Ich möchte mir nicht nochmal den ganzen Leesetoff antun...

Editend


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Mal so ganz kurz nochmal zusammengefaßt:
Kurbeln und Farben unterscheiden sich bei den meisten Modellen der Ryobi + Spro und Konsorten.
Die Blue Arc 9000er, also BlueArc9 ist wie die Red Arc oder Zauber mit den Wormshaftverlegegetriebe ausgestattet,
die anderen und speziell die Blue Arc der 7000er und 8000 Serie nicht.


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

@Friggler: seltsam seltsam... ich habe grad mal _blue arc_ eigegeben und bin gleich in diesem Trättt gelandet |kopfkrat 

Passions sind in der Tat überhaupt nicht salzwassertauglich, meine 74oo hat es ziemlich bald zerlegt - gut daß noch Garantie drauf war, blos was tu ich jetzt mit dem Teilchen... #c 
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand jemanden, der eine niegelneue Passion7400 bespult mit 150m 15er Fireline in pink und mit Ersatzspule bespult mit 150m 15er Fireline in gelb braucht :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## heyno (14. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen arc`s!muß sie nur mal auf salzwasser testen.
Was mich noch interessiert,vieleicht kann "AngelDet"helfen.
hat schon mal jemand die Rock 9800 in der Hand gehabt?könnte man diesen Kurbelknauf an die  arc `zaubern`!Dieser Griff sieht etwas griffiger als der kleine Knuffel an der Red arc aus.gefallen mir aber beide gut!


So trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen!ich meine, die Spro von den Meisten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich kenne die Rock nicht persönlich.
Wichtig ist, daß der Sechskant der Ryobi/Arc- Verbindung zum Großrad die gleiche Art und Maß hat. Es gibt da Zähne, Nocken und Sechskannte und wer-weiß-was noch. 
Der durchgesteckte Sechskant ist ziemlich Standard (incl Schraube), die Aufsteckverbindung Daiwa+Balzer typisch, jedenfalls gibts aus der Richtung Pendants (wiederum von Ryobi? #c ).
Shimano + Abu haben 4-Kant-Durchsteckachsen, da paßt schon mal gar nichts.
Das Beispiel - wie Michael das gemacht hat, geht sicher:
Kurbel der Passion740, BlueArc 7400 oder 9400, die haben eine großen T-Knauf.


----------



## ebenezer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich habe die Rock 9800 und kann sie aus mehreren Gründen überhaupt nicht empfehlen:
Die Schnurverlegung ist sehr schlecht, weil die Position der Spule in der Höhe schlecht zur Lage das Schnurlaufröllchens im Rotor paßt. Das führt zu einer Schnuranhäufung am vorderen Spulenrand. Wenn die Spule sehr weit mit Schnur gefüllt ist, zieht es Dir beim Werfen immer wieder Wicklungen von der Rolle, die eigentlich noch nicht an der Reihe sind. 
Außerdem hat die Spule bzw deren Achse in Längsrichtung sehr viel Spiel, was sie im Umkehrpunkt des Spulenhubes zu lang verharren läßt und die Schnuranhäufung an den Spulenenden begünstigt. Bei diesen Mängeln kann man sich den Wormshaft definitiv sparen!
Außerdem neigt die Schnur dazu, beim automatischen Bügelumschlag am Bremsknopf hängen zu bleiben. Wenn man das nicht sofort behebt, kann man im Drilll die Bremse nicht mehr betätigen. Am Spinnfischen verliert  man deshalb mit dieser Rolle schnell die Lust.
Außerdem ist die Bezeichnung Tuffbody bei dieser Rolle Irreführend, da nur der Rollenfuß und eine Gehäusehälfte  aus Alu sind. Die zweite Gehäusehälfte und der Rotor sind aus Kunststoff.
Nun zur Kurbel: Ich mag den großen Knauf schon sehr gerne, obwohl er erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
Die Achse hat einen vierkant. An der Klappstelle vom Vierkant zur Kurbel befindet sich allerdings eine konstruktive Schwachstelle, die bei mir kürzlich zum Bruch geführt hat.
Das war allerdings schon in einer blöden Situation, die über die
normale Belastung einer Rolle hinausging.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rock 9800 und kann sie aus mehreren Gründen überhaupt nicht empfehlen:
> Die Schnurverlegung ist sehr schlecht, weil die Position der Spule in der Höhe schlecht zur Lage das Schnurlaufröllchens im Rotor paßt. Das führt zu einer Schnuranhäufung am vorderen Spulenrand.



Das sollte man doch wieder mit den Plastikscheiben ausgleichen können oder nicht ?

Ist bei den Arcs doch auch nicht anders .


----------



## davis (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi!

Ich fische meine Blue Arc jetzt seit Frühjahr diesen Jahres und war bisher top zufrieden. Jedoch machen sich jetzt nach und nach leichte Schleifgeräusche bemerkbar! Sollte die Achse vielleicht schon nen Flitzebogen machen?? Was meinst ihr?
Ich fische das größte Modell der Reihe zum Gufí-Angeln auf Hecht, Zander und Waller. Kommt halt auch mal vor das man bei nem Hänger ein klein wenig ruckt um ihn zu lösen. Aber wirklich Hänger über die Rolle lösen tu ich nie. Ich finde für den Preis der Rolle dürfen nach nem halben Jahr noch keine Geräusche auftauchen...#c 

greetz


----------



## ebenezer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Die Sache mit den Plastikscheiben muß ich mir mal ansehen.
Klingt vernünftig und logisch. Allerdings sind solche Scheiben bei der Rolle nicht dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich da selbst was basteln kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das sollte man doch wieder mit den Plastikscheiben ausgleichen können oder nicht ? Ist bei den Arcs doch auch nicht anders .


Doch, die Arcs & Co haben kein Spiel. 
ebenezer schreibt ja: Spiel und Verlegewülste besonders an den Endlagen. Da kannst nichts machen außer einen neuen Schnurführer am Getriebe bauen - also praktisch nix. :g 
Versuchen kann man das mit Scheibchen zu mildern.



davis schrieb:


> Ich finde für den Preis der Rolle dürfen nach nem halben Jahr noch keine Geräusche auftauchen.. greetz


Ich finde auch das dürfte nicht - tut's aber. ;+ 
Lies mal den "Kaffeemühle"-Thread dazu bei noch fehlenden Informationen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217&highlight=Kaffeem%FChle

Ich kenne so bestimmte Exemplare , die können Geräusche auch nach einem richtig strammen Aufspulen einer Ladung Geflecht schon machen - vorher hui - hinterher pfui. |gr: 

Ist halt ein Mangel an der Rolle, aber wenn sie ihre paar Mängel (zu wenig Fett ab Werk, verbiegbarer WS beim Hardrock, evtl. lockere Bügelschraube, nicht voll wasserdicht) nicht hätte, dann wäre sie perfekt :m und dafür wäre sie wirklich zu günstig :q

Ich bin von den Rollen nach wie vor begeistert, auch die Blindbedienung beim Hechtnachtspinnen ist so eine Sache, wo andere Rollen bei weitem nicht mithalten können. 
Ich liebe das :l , vor allem die dann gierigen Esoxe.

NO TROUBLE bei vielen Würfen, volle Blindbedienung :g :g :g der Rolle und nichts mit erstmal Schnur wieder hinfieseln, einfach so wo man die Fische vor den Füssen schon nicht mehr erkennen konnte. 
In so einer Situation mit einer Hazzle-Rolle - nein danke :g Die teuerste/größte Shimano RA vorgestern nochmal im Vergleich gefischt und nochmal: nein danke.


----------



## heyno (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

ebenezer!
zum spinnen ist sie ja außerdem auch ganz schön schwer!aber das die schnur am bremsknopf hängen bleibt ist schon ein manko.rotor aus kunststoff,jetzt fang die auch an wie shimano...!
mit den scheiben müßte es eigentlich hinhauen das die schnur gut liegt.oder?
zu der abgebrochenen kurbel-wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst kannst du sie mir zukommen lassen.kann ich sie noch umbauen wenn sie eh 4 kant hat.porto bezahl ich dir.


----------



## ebenezer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Heyno,
habe über Anglerboard Dir ein mail zu Deiner Frage geschrieben.
Schau mal nach.
Ich hab mir die Rock zum Spinnen auf Waller und Großhechte gekauft. Leicht ist sie nicht gerade, aber das Führen großer Spinnköder an sich strengt mehr an, als das Gewicht der Rolle.


----------



## friwilli (16. September 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Habe keine Blue Arc, muß mir aber ständig von meinem Angelkumpel anhören, dass ich mir im Leben nur noch eine Rolle kaufen soll/muß: die Blue Arc!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Mal hier eine Frage in die Runde?

hat jemand auch bei seiner Blue Arc (8400 in dem Fall) festgestellt, daß im Karton bzw. Tütchen mit dem Überzieher die durchsichtigen Unterleg+Justierscheiben für die Spule fehlen?

Hat Spro den Lieferumfang reduziert oder hat der Händler schlicht seinen Rückläufer nicht kontrolliert? 
Immerhin war der Preis gut. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung im Nachbestellen oder eine Quelle, wo die sich in den unterschiedlichen Stärken (0.3,0.5,1.0mm) auftreiben lassen? Am liebsten im Lifetime-100er Pack. :g


----------



## ebenezer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi Det,
ich habe ja kürzlich meine Bluearc 750 bekommen. Auch da waren keine Einstellscheiben dabei. Die Schnurverlegung ist allerdings recht gut, so daß ich die Scheiben auch nicht vermisse. War übrigens damit am Wochenende mit meiner TripleX und einem 120g Wobbler unterwegs und fand die Kombination durchaus ausgewogen, die Rolle nicht zu schwer.
Bei meiner Rock 980 habe ich übrigens einfach normale verzinkte Unterlegscheiben genommen und damit eine deutliche Verbesserung erzielt. Wickelt zwar immer nicht schön, aber immerhin so, daß ich sie nicht gleich in die Ecke werfe.


----------



## benihana (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi, 

kurze Frage: Die 730er hat ja kein WS, bedeutet das von der Leistung her sehr große Unterschiede zur 9er Serie?

Benihana


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ benihana: ich hab beide, eine 730er und ne 930er.
wie ich finde ist die Schnurverlegung bei der 9er besser als bei der 7er (dank WS). mir gefällt aber die 7er wesendlich besser (meine 930er hab ich schon geschrottet) die 730er lauft hundertprozentig! ruhig, leicht (leichter als die 930er)  und hast ne super Bremse (wie alle Arcs) auserdem hat die 9er Serie 9 Kugellager und die 7er 7. ne 9er würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen! ne 7 oder 8er immer wieder!


----------



## benihana (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ok Steffen90,

das hört sich gut an, kann die Rolle gerade im Angebot für 50 € kaufen. Denke das ist ein guter Preis und nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe und auch nach deiner Meinung mach ich da nichts falsch.

Danke,

Benihana


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo!

Ich bin Neueinsteiger und habe die Rolle auch empfohlen bekommen.

Ich möchte auf Räuber angeln, welche sowie zum Spinnfischen und auch auf Posen-/Grundmontage.

Welche Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Steffen90 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Baggerseetaucher schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin Neueinsteiger und habe die Rolle auch empfohlen bekommen.
> 
> ...


auf welche Räuber?? Hecht und Zander??
dann würde ich die 730er, 740er oder ne 830er, 840er Blue arc nehmen. fische selbst die 730er und bin sehr zufrieden.
für Barsch und Forelle würde ich sie aber noch ne Nummer kleiner nehmen.


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo!

Ich möchte vorzugsweise auf Hecht,Aal und Zander fischen.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied in den versch. Versionen?


----------



## uer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				Baggerseetaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied in den versch. Versionen?


die 8000 serie hat 7 kgl + 1walzenlage u. die 7000 serie hat 6 kgl + 1 walzenlager

sonst sind sie absolut baugleich, 





> Ich möchte vorzugsweise auf Hecht,Aal und Zander fischen.


dafür würd ich die 400 reihe kaufen, 

die 7550 serie wird sogar recht erfolgreich in norwegen eingesetzt

#h - :s


----------



## worker_one (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Welche Größe kann ich denn zum Pilken auf der Ostsee vom Kutter und vor Langeland verwenden? Muss es da auch schon die 500er Reihe sein oder reicht da auch meine 8400er?|kopfkrat

Als Pilkgewichte kommen max. 150gr + Beifänger in Frage.


----------



## uer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



> Welche Größe kann ich denn zum Pilken auf der Ostsee vom Kutter und vor Langeland verwenden? Muss es da auch schon die 500er Reihe sein oder reicht da auch meine 8400er?|kopfkrat
> 
> Als Pilkgewichte kommen max. 150gr + Beifänger in Frage


bei der 8000 serie gehts nur bis zur 8400, ne 500 serie gibs nur bei der 7000 serie und fürs pilken vom kutter würd ich die 7500 bevorzugen, wenn du mit nem kleineren boot auf der ostsee bist und auch nicht dauergast (soll heißen jeden oder jeden 2ten tag) ist die 8400 schon ok, 

aber sonst ?

#h


----------



## worker_one (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Sie sollte halt einmal im Jahr ne Woche Hardcorepilken auf Langeland am Stück überstehen. Dazu kommen denn noch max. 10 Einsätze im Jahr aufm Kudder.


----------



## Yupii (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

ich habe mir zum Pilken auch die 7500 er bei meinem Händler bestelt. Die wird dann in drei Wochen auf der SEHO 3 Tage gequält:q:q


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



uer schrieb:


> die 8000 serie hat 7 kgl + 1walzenlage u. die 7000 serie hat 6 kgl + 1 walzenlager
> 
> sonst sind sie absolut baugleich, dafür würd ich die 400 reihe kaufen,
> 
> ...


 
Also würdest Du mir die Spro Blue Arc 740 oder 7400 empfehlen?

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## uer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



> Also würdest Du mir die Spro Blue Arc 740 oder 7400 empfehlen?


das sind beides die gleichen rollen :q nur die bezichnungen sind etwas anders vekauft wird sie unter diesem namen Spro Blue Arc 740, auf der kiste u. im katalog steht sie unter Spro Blue Arc 7400 :q  

#h  vom :sjäger


----------



## uer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sollte halt einmal im Jahr ne Woche *Hardcorepilken* auf Langeland am Stück überstehen. Dazu kommen denn noch max. *10 Einsätze im Jahr aufm Kudder*.


*nim die große,* #6 
die kleine wirds auf der dauer nicht überleben #d :c oder nim gleich ne andere zb. die rock fd w/s 6500, da haste lange was von u. der preis von unter 40 euronen stimmt auch

#h


----------



## Steffen90 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Baggerseetaucher schrieb:


> Also würdest Du mir die Spro Blue Arc 740 oder 7400 empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


wie uer schon sagt sind das beides die gleichen Rollen.
wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zum Händler zu gehn und sie an deine Rute dranzuschrauben dann tu das!!! dann siehste ja ob deine Spinnrute mit der 730er oder 740er besser ausbalanciert ist! bei der Aalrute is es ja eig. egal ob da jetz ne 730er oder 740er dranhängt. die liegt ja eh die meiste Zeit aufm Rutenhalter!


----------



## worker_one (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



uer schrieb:


> *nim die große,* #6
> die kleine wirds auf der dauer nicht überleben #d :c oder nim gleich ne andere zb. die rock fd w/s 6500, da haste lange was von u. der preis von unter 40 euronen stimmt auch
> 
> #h



Gut danke. Das ist doch mal ne Ansage!#6


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> wie uer schon sagt sind das beides die gleichen Rollen.
> wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zum Händler zu gehn und sie an deine Rute dranzuschrauben dann tu das!!! dann siehste ja ob deine Spinnrute mit der 730er oder 740er besser ausbalanciert ist! bei der Aalrute is es ja eig. egal ob da jetz ne 730er oder 740er dranhängt. die liegt ja eh die meiste Zeit aufm Rutenhalter!


 
Aber die Rolle kann ich kombinierbar für Hecht, Aal oder Zander einsetzen?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> dann siehste ja ob deine Spinnrute mit der 730er oder 740er besser ausbalanciert ist!



Meinst wirklich das die 8gr nen großen Unterschied machen ?


----------



## Veit (1. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Na klar, die Fische sehen doch eh nicht mit was für ner Rolle du fischst und selbst wenn sie es könnten würden es sie nicht interessieren.
Die 740er ist für deine Zwecke genau richtig auch wenn eine 730er sogar schon reichen würde. 
Mit der Blue Arc machst du auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute wahl. Ich fische sie seit Mai und sie ist bei mir im nahezu täglichen Spinnangeleinsatz und ich drille auch viele teils große Fische damit. Kann absolut nix negatives sagen. Sehr gute Bremse, sehr guter Lauf und auch eine erstklassige Schnurverlegung. Konnte mit der rolle auch mehrere Welse über 1 Meter erfolgreich bezwingen. Lediglich mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen musst du etwas acht geben. Bei Hängern mit geflochtener Schnur immer die Schnur um einen Stock oder Feuerzeug wickeln, nie über die Rolle abreißen, ansonsten kommt es nach einiger Zeit zu unangenehmen Schleifgeräuschen. Da ich anfangs beim Hängerlösen stets "unvorsichtig" war, musste ich das Schnurlaufröllchen mal austauschen. Muss aber zugeben das war unsachgemäße Behandlung und demnach eigenes Verschulden. Ansonsten ist die Blue Arc bei mir wirklich ohne jeden Tadel. Und in der Zeit, die ich jetzt damit fische war ich sicherlich öfters damit angeln als andere in drei Jahren. Den "Langzeittest" hat sie also mit Note 1 bestanden.


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ worker one "Baby":q
wenns nicht so eilig ist, kannste Dir ja nächsten Monat bei mir die Blue Arc 7500 und die Rock 9800 anschauen.


----------



## worker_one (2. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Das sollte doch hinzukriegen sein...:m


----------



## Teibei (2. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo Arc-Fans!

Um nicht 18 Seiten durchlesen zu müssen, eine kurze Frage zu der Rollengrößen der Blue Arc.

Brauche die Rolle zum leichten Spinnangeln auf Barsch und Zander. Die Rollengröße sollten beispielsweise vergleichbar sein mit einer 2500er twin Power oder ein kleines bisschen darüber liegen. 

Welche größe der Blue arc könnt ihr mir demnach empfehlen? 

Die Unterschiede zwichen der 7000er und 8000er liegen nur in der Kugellageranzahl und die 9000er hat zusätzlich Wormschaft? Ist das Korrekt so?

Wie sind die Größenverhältnisse innerhalb einer 1000er Klasse? 

Danke m Voraus!!


----------



## Steffen90 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Meinst wirklich das die 8gr nen großen Unterschied machen ?


nein die 8g machen keinen Unterschied!
ich dachte das wär etwas mehr. #q 
aber wenn die Schnur drauf ist sind das noch nen paar g mehr!
aber selbst dann ist der Unterschied so gering, dass man das beim fischen nicht merkt!


----------



## uer (2. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



> Hallo Arc-Fans..............
> Die Unterschiede zwichen der 7000er und 8000er liegen nur in der Kugellageranzahl und die 9000er hat zusätzlich Wormschaft? Ist das Korrekt so?
> Danke m Voraus!!


#h Thorsten G.
das ist korrekt#6 





> Wie sind die Größenverhältnisse innerhalb einer 1000er Klasse?


so, 

*Blue Arc 710* Gewicht 280gr; Übersetzung 5,2:1; Kugell. 6+1; Schnurfassung 130/0,21 

*Blue Arc 910 W/S*; Gewicht 280gr; Übersetzung 5,2:1;Kugell. 8+1; Schnurfassung 130/0,21

*BlueArc 8100 S/G* Gewicht 275gr; Übersetzung 5,2:1; Kugell. 7+1; Schnurfassung 100/0,24

du siehst, die schnurfassungen sind fast gleich, die gewichte auch, also die rollen sind fast identisch und damit alle gleich zu empfehlen, 

der größte unterschied ist eigentlich nur der preis  

#h - vom :jäger


----------



## Teibei (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hey danke Uer!!

Ist die 8300 größer als die 8200 oder unterscheiden die sich auch lediglich in der Spule?

Und welche größe kannst du/Ihr mir zum (leichteren) Spinnangeln auf Barsch, Zander empfehlen? Wie gesagt sollte es so ein Mittelding zwischen Shimano Twinpower 2500 und 4000  sein, wobei es sich eher an die 2500er nähern sollte als an die 4000er.

Wenn mich hier noch jemand berät, dann kann ich endlich bestellen. Am liebsten würde ich mir die Rollen im Laden angucken, aber 70 KM Fahrt aus der tiefsten Eiferl heraus ist ein wenig viel.

Grüße, Thorsten


----------



## uer (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



> Ist die 8300 größer als die 8200 oder unterscheiden die sich auch lediglich in der Spule?


die 8300 ist insgesammt etwas größer,
zum nur brachangeln reicht dicke die 8200, wenn man(n) entsprechend dünne schnur nimmt, wenns aber zu häufigen zanderkontakt kommen kann u. die köder das eine oder anderemal etwas größer ausfallen wie reine barschköder würd ich die 8300 kaufen, auch ist der preis u. gewichtsunterschied nicht sooooo groß,

#h - vom :sjäger


----------



## Dennert (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi

Ich fische auch die Blue Arc, nunmehr seit 2 Jahren und meine macht seit nem halben Jahr auch diese Schleifgräusche wie die von Davis. Weiterhin hab ich Probleme mit der Arretierungsschraube der Kurbel, die löst sich nach einigen Würfen ständig. Ist etwas nervig, ständig die Schraube immer wieder festzuziehen.


----------



## uer (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

#h Dennert,



> .....meine macht seit nem halben Jahr auch diese Schleifgräusche wie die von Davis......


 da ist bestimmt ein kgl. defekt, 





> Weiterhin hab ich Probleme mit der Arretierungsschraube der Kurbel, die löst sich nach einigen Würfen ständig.


hier schein es so als wenn die schraube einen hieb weg hat, (*könnte* sein  du hast sie mal zufest angezogen) 
gehe einfach zu deinem spro-händler (wo du die rolle gekauft hast) u. sag ihm das, auch wenn die garantiezeit abgelaufen ist, ich würd wetten es wird dir geholfen u. das zu nem wirklich fairen preis, 

#h - vom :sjäger


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich fische auch die Blue Arc, nunmehr seit 2 Jahren  Weiterhin hab ich Probleme mit der Arretierungsschraube der Kurbel, die löst sich nach einigen Würfen ständig. Ist etwas nervig, ständig die Schraube immer wieder festzuziehen.



Oder mit einen kleber fixieren loctite.


----------



## Dennert (3. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ uer: Recht haste, ich werd mal zum Händler gehen. Vielleicht tauscht er sie kostenlos in ne nagelneue um (wohl eher nicht  )

Aber bis auf diese beiden Kleinigkeiten war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Bei den Schleifgeräuschen ist es ja so, dass die Rolle trotzdem einwandfrei läuft, man denkt aber immer, sie macht gleich die Hufe hoch. Hört sich fies an. Vielleicht gibts bald mal wieder ne neue, dann wirds auch wieder ne "Blaue"


----------



## Veit (4. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

@ Dennert: Kleb mal das Schurlaufröllchen mit Klebestreifen ab, so dass du zwar Schnur einholen kannst, aber sich das Schnurlaufröllchen dabei nicht dreht. Nicht um so zu angeln, sondern bloß zu "Testzwecken". Und dann teste mal ob das Schleifen dann weg ist. Hatte dieses fiese Schleifen bei meiner auch und es lag am Schurlaufröllchen. Falls sich bei dem Test herausstellt, dass auch bei dir das Schleifen vom Röllchen kommt, kannst du dann ein neues bestellen und es austauschen.


----------



## Dennert (4. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Veit, du hattest Recht, es ist das Schnurlaufröllchen! 
Coole Sache, jetzt hab ich den Fehler - THX  #6


----------



## Teibei (13. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hi nochmal!

Muss euch doch nochmal wegen der Rolle belästigen  #h 

Also ich schwanke noch zwischen der 9200er und der 9300er Blue Arc. Gefischt werden soll die Rolle an einer 2,10m langen Rute mit 30-60g Wurfgewicht. 

Da der erste Ring nicht all zu weit vom Griff entfernt sitzt, spielt der Rollensteg auch eine "Rolle", weil es sonst beim einkurbelt wegen dem Schnurwinkel rubbelt. Manche kennen das sicher....

Weiß jemand, ob der Rollensteg(Verbindung zwischen Rollenfuß und Rollenkörper) bei der 9200 und 9300 identisch ist, oder ob der Steg der 9300er viel länger ist als bei der 9200er?!?!

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB (16. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

meine "blaue" 7400 hat jetzt ein paar Einsätze hinter sich...

Beim ersten Fischen bemerkte ich ein leichtes "Gnubbeln" beim Einholen des Köders, daraufhin habe ich sie nochmals geöffnet und randvoll mit Fett gemacht.
Gnubbeln wurde weniger, war allerdings nicht zu verleugnen - ich tippte auf Grate an den Verzahnungen.
Drei Einsätze später dann die ersten dicken Dorsche vom BB aus gepumpt, unter Last war das Gnubbeln genau so wenig spüren wir im Lehrlauf.
Nach ca. drei Stunden dann wurde die Rolle leicht schwergängig ( welch Paradoxon   )

Am Abend habe ich sie ein weiteres Mal geöffnet, konnte aber keine Grate an den Verzahnungen entdecken... dafür war das Lager am Deckel mit zwei Anlaufscheiben versehen, das Lager am Gehäuse hatte keine Anlaufscheibe zwischen sich und dem Tellerrad.
Ich habe jetzt eine der Anlaufscheiben zwischen Gehäuse-Lager und Tellerrad getan, das Gehäuse-Lager hat jetzt ebenfalls eine Anlaufscheibe.
Ein Test in der harten Realität des BB-Angelns steht noch aus, zuminnigens im Lehrlauf ist´s wieder seidenweich. #6 

Morgen ist mal ein Test im Süßwasser auf Zander angesetzt und dann schau mer mal...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## the doctor (16. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

sehe gerade bei bigtackle.....

WFT Rollen


kennt die jemand? |kopfkrat
sehen den Arcs und Ryobis irgendwie sehr ähnlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



the doctor schrieb:


> sehen den Arcs und Ryobis irgendwie sehr ähnlich


Was wunder, die kommen erkennbar aus dem Ryobi Stall, die eine silberne Zauber (=9000er) mit einer (fast) Nova-Kurbel, die andere eine Ecusima.
Außerdem vertreibt WFT auch offiziell die Ryobis hier, alldieweil ihre Webseite aber schon ewig nicht funktioniert.

@MichaelB
Die Montage scheint ja zeitweise echt "#d" zu sein ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Rollensteg(Verbindung zwischen Rollenfuß und Rollenkörper) bei der 9200 und 9300 identisch ist, oder ob der Steg der 9300er viel länger ist als bei der 9200er?!?!


Und hier auch mal ne Antwort: Viel länger ist er nicht, muß das aber mal nachmessen. Zu einer -60g Rute paßt von der Kraft (Bremse) die 3er Größe weit besser, der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht schwerwiegend groß.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Hallo! #h

Passen die Spulen der 9400er auch auf die 7400er?

Will evtl. ne 7400er zusätzlich zu meiner 9400er anschaffen.
War jetzt 4-5 Mal damit fischen (Salzwasser) und bin (noch ) zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*



smellslikefish schrieb:


> Passen die Spulen der 9400er auch auf die 7400er?
> Will evtl. ne 7400er zusätzlich zu meiner 9400er anschaffen.


Jupp, perfekt passen die, sehen allerdings "goldener" mit der Spule aus! 
Sinn macht das noch die andere Sorte dazuzunehmen.


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blue Arc*

moin
schaut mal hier was ich gefunden hab: http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-Affinity-A...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ36164QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sieht die der blue arc nicht verblüffend ähnlich??!!


----------



## THD (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Mal ne Frage an die Experten,
hab ne BlueArc7300 seit ca. 18 Monaten beim Spinnangeln im Einsatz, letztens ca. 2 Stunden ohne besondere Vorkomnisse gefischt, bei Einladen ins Auto ist mir dann die Rolle von der Rute gefallen - Rollenfuß gebrochen.
Ist mit in 20 Jahren bei keiner anderen Rolle passiert, auch nicht bei Stürzen auf z. Bsp. Betonboden.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren, was da passiert ist.
Hab mal Bilder der Bruchstellen gemacht, auffällig ist ne Art "Blase" im Alu.
http://img111.*ih.us/img111/8434/p1010141pb1.jpg

http://img473.*ih.us/img473/5212/p1010142dq1.jpg

Machts Sinn damit zum Händler zu maschieren ?
Wie gesagt nicht neu, ca. 100-200 Betriebsstunden ohne Probleme, aber mit Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*



THD schrieb:


> Machts Sinn damit zum Händler zu maschieren ?


Probiers aus, genau so.
Ist immerhin eine Spro, da könnte auf Kulanz was machbar sein, das Loch im Material ist ja immerhin sichtbar.
Wobei sowas bei jeder Stationärrolle ja recht einfach passieren kann, muß nur das richtige Auftreffen passieren, 100mal gehts gut, aber dann 1mal: peng. 
Ein Kunststoffrolle ist in der Hinsicht eindeutig resistenter. :g


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Moin,

ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Spro da ein Einsehen hat :m 

Wenn ich allerdings so drüber nachdenke, könnte es wegen eines einzelnen Guß-Lunkers wohl schwierig werden, auf Kulanz zu pochen, zumal es ja erst bei "unsachgemäßer Behandlung" zu dem vorliegenden Schaden gekommen ist... berichte mal wie es ausgegangen ist #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## THD (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ah Sorry, ich hab mich mit "Rolle von der Rute gefallen" missverständlich ausgedrückt, der Fuß ist nicht gebrochen, weil die Rolle runtergefallen ist, sondern:

Nach dem Fischen hab ich die montierte Rute ins Auto legen wollen und da ist einfach der Fuß abgebrochen (ohne dass ich was getan habe) und danach die Rolle runtergefallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich würde den Thread hier mal ganz gerne Weiterleiten in: #h 

Der Arc'i Sammelthread (Rollen) 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Schreibt da mal weiter, ganz viele Infos und Unterthemen, z.B. auch zu Kaufen, Wartung und E-Teilen.  :m


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

HI,

ich hätte es, glaube ich, bei _einem_ neuen Thema gelassen -- maximal zwei --- so verläuft sich das Ganze (meines Erachtens) leider etwas und wird etwas unübersichtlich..?!

|wavey: thebluearc-raspelt!-tor


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*

Ich denke, wir müssen den neuen Gegebenheiten, den vielen (neuen) Boardies, den Fragen, Ergebnissen, Aktivitäten und der Datenflut schon Rechnung tragen. Letzlich ist es ein Experiment, ich denke aber ganz positiv angelaufen. 
Und den Widerspruch zwischen Einfachheit+Interessanten Smalltalk gegen die Übersichtlichkeit und Kompaktheit zu bestimmten Suchthemen zu lösen, finde ich eine interessante Aufgabe.


----------



## THD (24. März 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*



THD schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten,
> hab ne BlueArc7300 seit ca. 18 Monaten beim Spinnangeln im Einsatz, letztens ca. 2 Stunden ohne besondere Vorkomnisse gefischt, bei Einladen ins Auto ist mir dann die Rolle von der Rute gefallen - Rollenfuß gebrochen.
> Ist mit in 20 Jahren bei keiner anderen Rolle passiert, auch nicht bei Stürzen auf z. Bsp. Betonboden.
> 
> ...



Update: Die Rolle wurde anstandlos umgetauscht, hat recht lange gedauert, lag aber an mir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Blue Arc*



THD schrieb:


> Update: Die Rolle wurde anstandlos umgetauscht, hat recht lange gedauert, lag aber an mir.


Super, das ist ja wohl hammerklasse! #6 
In letzter Zeit sind einige kulante Ersatzaktionen bei Boardies passiert, wo man nur resumieren kann: Da ist wirklich auch richtig Service dahinter, hätte manch einer bei den günstigen Preisen für solche Rollware nicht gedacht. :g


----------

